# Summer Breeze Sale of a Lifetime. Save $450!



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TiVo

For a limited time only, replace Product Lifetime Service on your current qualifying TiVo DVR with a new All-in-service plan for just $99 when you purchase a new TiVo BOLT VOX. *A savings of $450!*

Must use TSN from list below as promo code. [your unique TSN's that qualify]

Offer ends August 7, 2018. Supplies limited

*Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. Your current box will be deactivated on September 7, 2018.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got the email also. Here's what's in my cart using the TSN for my lifetime Premiere. I don't need the upgrade but this is tempting.

$199.99 TiVo BOLT VOX 500GB
$99.00 All-in service plan
subtotal: $298.99 + tax

The fine print:
TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Offer ends August 7, 2018. Supplies limited. This is a limited time offer only available as part of this advertised promotion and all terms and conditions for the promotion apply. Qualifying Customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. Your current box will be deactivated by September 7, 2018.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

This is tempting. $598 for the 3TB with All-in. Just not sure I want to totally give up my Premiere XL. It still works great, although there is some intermittent fan noise. I was waiting for a price like this on the Bolt, but thought I would keep the XL as a backup. OTOH, I have no use for a 2nd DVR.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

I already have a NIB Bolt 500GB. I have 4 qualifying TSNs. One is dead, so it's tempting to upgrade.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I have two qualifying old units (an S2 and an S3).

This sounds sick, but almost considering buying one just to keep the PLS alive because I know those old units are going to bite the dust soon.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I have 4 qualifying TSNs. I couldn't tell from the email, but can I buy more than one?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

lafos said:


> I have 4 qualifying TSNs. I couldn't tell from the email, but can I buy more than one?


I would assume you can buy one per TSN. Probably need to do separate orders for each.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Personally, I appreciated the fellow TCFer who, during a previous similar promo, proxied my BOLT w/ PLS purchase via their eligible unit ... for a nominal fee/profit.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

DVR_Dave said:


> I would assume you can buy one per TSN. Probably need to do separate orders for each.


Thanks, I'll try that. Time to retire my 540 S2 and my OLED S3


----------



## fastcarr (Dec 11, 2001)

Just purchased 2 500gb Bolts. I have 3 qualifiying TSNs to use, 2 HDs and 1 Premiere XL. I added both units to the cart and entered in one of the TSNs from the HDs. It gave me the promo price for both units. So it seems like if you have a single qualifying unit you are able to purchase multiple Bolts. There's probably a limit tho.


----------



## robr (Jan 29, 2002)

Tough call. I like my roamio pro, but I would like to upgrade to 4k someday where there's more content.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Its very tempting. I have a Series 3 HD that I use for the 2 OTA stations I can get. But if I remember right if I want to upgrade the hard drive doesnt it require a different hard drive type and it isnt as easy to change out as the Roamio ones are?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I did two orders, using a different TSN for each. The second order confirmation took a while to come through.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Is there any way to take advantage of this without getting Hydra? Does the Vox come with Hydra and the white Bolt come with the classic UI, or are they both Hydra?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Tempting... tempting. I have a lightly-in-use HD out in the Garage that qualifies....


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

You can downgrade the OS, and should do so immediately before adding any recordings (you'll lose all those if you delay and opt to downgrade later).


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

This looks inviting. Currently have a Roamio Plus connected to cable and a plain Roamio for OTA - both with lifetime. Got the offer that would use my old S3 TSN. I'm seriously thinking of canceling cable, so like the idea of a Bolt Vox that can be OTA, but don't like that it only has 4 tuners (not so much of an issue after cable is gone).

My tentative plane would be but the Bolt 500G, stick in a 3TB drive. Transfer my recordings from the Roamio Plus, then sell the Plus and hope what I get for it offsets the new purchase.

Can the Vox be downgraded to the old interface? If not, that would be a deal-killer.

Any other concerns I should be considering?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

The white in the offer appears to be the Non-VOX model (same price as the black VOX)


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

And bit. 500 GB White non-Vox ordered, standard shipping. Cool. 

Now to list out the recordings to shift from the existing Bolt to the New....


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Personally, I appreciated the fellow TCFer who, during a previous similar promo, proxied my BOLT w/ PLS purchase via their eligible unit ... for a nominal fee/profit.


I have two eligible units in the eBay forum. I'm willing to chat about what fee might be warranted over in that thread.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great deal. What is this, like the third "sale of a lifetime" we've had? TiVo is really trying hard to get people off the old boxes and onto their new hardware.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm in! I just upgraded two units to the 500GB black w/VOX: a Sony Series 2 SVR-3000 that's been going strong since 2003, and my beloved Series 3 OLED from 2007... They'll both be deactivated September 7, 2018. They've done themselves proud!!


----------



## crwalter2003 (Feb 14, 2004)

Is this ended already? I entered the first of the two TSNs from my email, however, it still shows the normal lifetime price! I was trying to order the 500GB.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

crwalter2003 said:


> Is this ended already? I entered the first of the two TSNs from my email, however, it still shows the normal lifetime price! I was trying to order the 500GB.


Make sure you enter the TSN correctly (I pasted it from the email) and in the promotional code space. It should not be over already.


----------



## crwalter2003 (Feb 14, 2004)

lafos said:


> Make sure you enter the TSN correctly (I pasted it from the email) and in the promotional code space. It should not be over already.


That's what I was doing. The first three attempts failed. It worked on the fourth.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Does tivo.com let you pay using paypal credit when you order from their website?


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a old series 2 that I power up every few months just to keep my other 2 at $6.95 a month. I wonder if I take this option and cancel one of the Roamio's if the other will still be $6.95 a month?


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

I put two in my cart and it let me order. Let's see if the deal actually goes through. 

I can't believe they are going after the Premieres this time, especially after just adding Skip mode to them!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It will actually do the discount with a $150 refurbed Bolt from the Outlet Store but in the past they’ve canceled discounts and charged credit cards full retail without consent when their antiquated web system hands out discounts they don’t want to honor, so to be safe I sprung the extra $50 for a new one offered from the selection of TiVos on the official Summer Breeze sale page.

Sale of lifetime? More like sale of the previous ten months.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I wanted to bite on this deal but I gave up cable TV years ago and this deal isn't for an OTA capable Tivo. And I have no interest in going back to cable TV.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Uhhh... the Bolt can handle OTA or Cable. Just not both at the same time. I have an Bolt on OTA, and just bought a second one under this deal.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks great as always, but it’s still hard to part with the only (S2) TiVo which can record from an external satellite / cable set-top box, regardless if it’s only in SD.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't need more TiVos, but upgrading my HDs which don't get used might be worth it.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

That's the direction I took. The HD I have still works, but it's limited. It's also slow, almost painfully once you've had some time with a Bolt or Mini. Good machine, it's been active (and sometimes inactive) since February of 2008. I got my money out of it, and for it's final act it leveraged a lifetime service Bolt. No complaints, and no regrets.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mine are sitting in the closet but I connected them in the last few months to see what still works. 

I already have a Bolt, Bolt+, Roamio Pro, and a Premiere XL which doesn't even have a CableCARD in it anymore.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Resist said:


> I wanted to bite on this deal but I gave up cable TV years ago and this deal isn't for an OTA capable Tivo. And I have no interest in going back to cable TV.


The 4-tuner Bolts (500GB and 1TB versions) do OTA.


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

I have an eligible S2 and definitely want to upgrade. Not sure which model I want so I could use some advice:

- VOX vs not VOX - not sure what VOX is. What does VOX get me and is it better than without?
- New UI or old - is the new really so bad? I'm used to the old and like it on my Series 4 Roamio Pro
- Does the black VOX REQUIRE the new UI or can it be downgraded?
- Does the white non-VOX come with the old UI? If not, can it be downgraded?

Thanks for any help.

george


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

tapokata said:


> Uhhh... the Bolt can handle OTA or Cable. Just not both at the same time. I have an Bolt on OTA, and just bought a second one under this deal.


Just out of curiosity, which model / rev was the last TiVo to be able to record from BOTH OTA and cable cards, simultaneously, the first Roamio, or did that end with the Premiere?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

This may be of no concern, but is there any chance that cable companies getting away from cable cards would make this not so great? That new FCC guy, Ajit Pai, is much more snuggly with big cable companies then he is with the general public


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That’s why a big discount is required to shorten the payback time and make it more palatable. It’s a concern that’s always kept me away from 6 tuner models, but the 4 tuner models can still do OTA so would still be usable. I have so many TiVos by now I use some of them just for networked storage so it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> This may be of no concern, but is there any chance that cable companies getting away from cable cards would make this not so great? That new FCC guy, Ajit Pai, is much more snuggly with big cable companies then he is with the general public


Can't say for sure, but it must be coming. When, dunno. I was part of the Verizon IPTV trail, but that ended and it seems they have scrapped it, but I'm sure they're back to the drawing board for that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> Is there any way to take advantage of this without getting Hydra? Does the Vox come with Hydra and the white Bolt come with the classic UI, or are they both Hydra?





gfweiss said:


> I have an eligible S2 and definitely want to upgrade. Not sure which model I want so I could use some advice:
> 
> - VOX vs not VOX - not sure what VOX is. What does VOX get me and is it better than without?
> - New UI or old - is the new really so bad? I'm used to the old and like it on my Series 4 Roamio Pro
> ...


The "Hydra issue"  :

Do note that if you order a replacement Bolt that comes with the new Hydra user interface installed, you immediately can "downgrade" back to the Gen 3--pre-Hydra--interface. (You also can do so later, but the penalty being, you lose the recordings on your box when downgrading.) And so the Hydra issue really isn't one.

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

gfweiss said:


> I have an eligible S2 and definitely want to upgrade. Not sure which model I want so I could use some advice:
> 
> - VOX vs not VOX - not sure what VOX is. What does VOX get me and is it better than without?
> - New UI or old - is the new really so bad? I'm used to the old and like it on my Series 4 Roamio Pro
> ...


Both the VOX and non-VOX models can be upgraded or downgraded to whatever UI you want to use. So the only real difference is that the VOX models come with the new VOX remote with the voice button that's needed for using the voice commands.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tvmaster2 said:


> This may be of no concern, but is there any chance that cable companies getting away from cable cards would make this not so great? That new FCC guy, Ajit Pai, is much more snuggly with big cable companies then he is with the general public


The cable companies have so many of their own boxes deployed with CableCARDs inside of them that it'll be years before CableCARDs are phased out.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The cable companies have so many of their own boxes deployed with CableCARDs inside of them that it'll be years before CableCARDs are phased out.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised about that. Long ago, when my TiVo HD was malfunctioning (I think the internal 160 gig drive got flaky), I temporarily rented a cable box for a few days from Verizon for use with FiOS.

I was amused that I could see it had a CableCARD bolted inside. You could see it thru the vents and I think there might've been an area w/special screws holding in a metal shield where (IIRC), a bit of the card actually jutted out of the box.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised about that. Long ago, when my TiVo HD was malfunctioning (I think the internal 160 gig drive got flaky), I temporarily rented a cable box for a few days from Verizon for use with FiOS.
> 
> I was amused that I could see it had a CableCARD bolted inside. You could see it thru the vents and I think there might've been an area w/special screws holding in a metal shield where (IIRC), a bit of the card actually jutted out of the box.


Wasn't use of a cablecard in company boxes a requirement some time ago to force the cable companies to support them?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I wonder if they've figured out to actually remove donor unts from one's account yet. Both of my donors from last year still show as active in my account although they weren't listed as qualifying in the mail (but they probably haven't phoned home in over a year).


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I sold 2 Premier units years ago and they are still on my account. I tried one of the TSN and they qualify even though I didn't get the email. Is there a way to tell the last time they have been connected to the Tivo service? I may take advantage of the offer if they haven't been in use in awhile. If they are currently connecting I wouldn't wan't to have the service disconnected from the buyer......HMMMMM


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, which model / rev was the last TiVo to be able to record from BOTH OTA and cable cards, simultaneously, the first Roamio, or did that end with the Premiere?


Premiere 2-tuner.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't get my TSN to work. Do you think they are out already? I have to wait to call as it is 8AM Saturday ES.
Tried the code several times, even tried copy paste from email. Funny thing happens if I use the edit button to go back to retry the code, it erases everything and I have nothing in my cart. Very frustrating.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

dadrepus said:


> Can't get my TSN to work. Do you think they are out already? I have to wait to call as it is 8AM Saturday ES.
> Tried the code several times, even tried copy paste from email. Funny thing happens if I use the edit button to go back to retry the code, it erases everything and I have nothing in my cart. Very frustrating.


I have already read in another thread that one guy tried 4x before it took his TSN...I also had to try several times the last time they had a lifetime deal for the older units.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone else notice that the picture for the Mini VOX is wrong?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone else notice that the picture for the Mini VOX is wrong?


Yep, sure is. (Unfortunately they did get the price right.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> I wonder if they've figured out to actually remove donor unts from one's account yet. Both of my donors from last year still show as active in my account although they weren't listed as qualifying in the mail (but they probably haven't phoned home in over a year).


Sshhhh . . . .


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting a second "transfer" of lifetime from the same old tivo. I used a premiere to get a lifetime Bolt last september and that same premiere came up again as a qualifying tivo for this sale. So I used it to get a 500gb bolt vox. I already have a 3tb drive for it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone else notice that the picture for the Mini VOX is wrong?


Maybe it's a new, revised Mini VOX, that only runs the Gen3 UI.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

and what's up with item #3 on this list of how to upgrade?
why would we have to contact cs to add all-in service?


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> I have already read in another thread that one guy tried 4x before it took his TSN...I also had to try several times the last time they had a lifetime deal for the older units.


I have tried more times than you could imagine. It just won't take my TSN's.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Anybody posting news of this sale to the forums associated with the donor hardware?

(Or couldn't a pointer to this thread be added as a "news" item for TCF, to ensure the promo availability is broadcast as widely as possible?)


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Premiere 2-tuner.


thanks. Maybe I'll hold on to at least one of those then...


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a second "transfer" of lifetime from the same old tivo. I used a premiere to get a lifetime Bolt last september and that same premiere came up again as a qualifying tivo for this sale. So I used it to get a 500gb bolt vox. I already have a 3tb drive for it.


lucky you. they correctly removed the Series 2 from my account during the last promotion.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, after waiting 15 min by phone, everything went through. So, my new Bolt Vox is coming. I'm wondering if my problem stems from having Macs at home. I did turn off all the blockers and made sure cookies functionedbut it still wouldn't work. Thank goodness for phone orders. She tried to get me to buy an extended warranty. Is it worth it? 2 years 29.99, 3 years 39.99. How reliable have these new Bolts been?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If I knew for sure that the refurbished units qualified, it'd really be tempting.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Personally, I appreciated the fellow TCFer who, during a previous similar promo, proxied my BOLT w/ PLS purchase via their eligible unit ... for a nominal fee/profit.


How does that work? I have a couple Lifetime HDs that qualify, but they're extra and I don't need another new Tivo.

Would I have to ship it to someone and transfer the TSN before the sale is over? Could we skip shipping it and just transfer the TSN?


----------



## C_A_Jones (Jan 5, 2001)

Sure wish my old HD 20hr from 2004 qualified. I'd jump on it in a nano second! Alas, the only unit that qualifies for this deal is a Premiere XL from 2012. That unit has a lifetime (all in) subscription and is working just fine. It's networked with the other tivos and is used mainly for storage.


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Sshhhh . . . .


Shhh, too


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

LoadStar said:


> If I knew for sure that the refurbished units qualified, it'd really be tempting.


I tried using my promo on a refurb Bolt, same as I got last time-- it does not work, so I ordered a new one


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

Questions as per warranty---I always spring for the $39, 3 yr warranty, but it's only good for a one time fix, use it once and it's gone. I have my boxes plugged into UPS supplies to try and negate, power surges and power blips that needlessly recycle the box. We have a lot of lightning here.
It took me three attempts yesterday to get my order to go through, then after midnight, the order completed.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

My previously transferred Premiere was still showing up on my "My TiVos" page but was not listed in the eligible TSNs for this offer.


----------



## Robert Riegert (Mar 4, 2018)

I was hoping the group could provide some advice. I have a Premiere Elite (4 tuners, 2TB) with PLS that I'm very happy with. I've got a Mini on a 2nd TV, and a Stream for app viewing. I'm trying to figure the long-term benefits of upgrading. 
4K-compatibility would be one, although that doesn't impact me at the moment. 
Voice remote
Could upgrade to 6 tuners, 3TB.
I imagine the hardware would be faster.
I'd have the Hydra interface as an option, but it seems many people don't care for it.
Even with a good deal, I'm struggling to see the benefits. Plus I'd have to transfer all my saved shows to the new box, which I imagine is possible, but also a place where things could go wrong.
Since several people on this thread have jumped on this deal - what am I missing? Is it more if you have an older box with PLS, and you want to move that to a current-gen TiVo to preserve value? 
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Robert Riegert said:


> I was hoping the group could provide some advice. I have a Premiere Elite (4 tuners, 2TB) with PLS that I'm very happy with. I've got a Mini on a 2nd TV, and a Stream for app viewing. I'm trying to figure the long-term benefits of upgrading.
> 4K-compatibility would be one, although that doesn't impact me at the moment.
> Voice remote
> Could upgrade to 6 tuners, 3TB.
> ...


Now that they added skipmode to the Premieres, the benefits of upgrading aren't quite as big. Did they ever add quickmode to Premieres? That feature is one I like but that doesn't seem to get much love. And yes, the Bolt hardware performance is faster than the Premiere. If you want 2 more tuners, you could go for the 6-tuner Bolt, or if you want the ability to do OTA, you could get one of the 4-tuner Bolts.


----------



## Nick25 (Nov 22, 2016)

We didn't know this deal was going to come back, but we're sure happy it did! 

Btw, we've heard that people are concerned that their current eligible boxes will be deactivated on September 7th. If you select the TSN promo code from your old TiVo to get this great deal, then, your older TiVo will be scheduled for deactivation after purchase. If you do nothing, then, it will continue running as it was. 

We intentionally gave people 30 days to set up and transfers their shows.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tlc said:


> How does that work? I have a couple Lifetime HDs that qualify, but they're extra and I don't need another new Tivo.
> 
> Would I have to ship it to someone and transfer the TSN before the sale is over? Could we skip shipping it and just transfer the TSN?


I don't remember, exactly, but I believe we were able to coordinate the purchase so that it was charged to my credit card and shipped to my address. I'll check my emails to see if we also had to transfer ownership after the unit arrived at my place.

edit: p.s. Oh, and the physical donor unit never changed hands. I don't know what the seller ended-up doing with it, or even if its service plan was terminated per the terms of the promo. (My BOLT still works and has All-In service, so I'm good.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nick25 said:


> We didn't know this deal was going to come back, but we're sure happy it did!
> Btw, we've heard that people are concerned that their current eligible boxes will be deactivated on September 7th. If you select the TSN promo code from your old TiVo to get this great deal, then, your older TiVo will be scheduled for deactivation after purchase. If you do nothing, then, it will continue running as it was.
> We intentionally gave people 30 days to set up and transfers their shows.


Hi Nick. There are a lot of "we" in your post. Does that mean you have a TiVo connection?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

tlc said:


> How does that work?


Anyone with a valid TSN can purchase using the TSN as the discount code.

Don't post your TSN publicly if it is eligible!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Hi Nick. There are a lot of "we" in your post. Does that mean you have a TiVo connection?


Heh, I was thinking the same thing, that maybe his username should have been TiVo_Nick. And looks like his only other post, a year ago announcing another sale, may have gone off-target:

Nick25


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone has a TSN# to spare and not going to use it, if you would let me know it would be appreicated. Feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

I made this mistake on the TSN promo code - I added the dashes. Don't put the dashes in and it will work like a charm. How could you not take advantage of this if you have a premiere or older.


----------



## bleech2 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a couple of Series 3's that I'm still very content with for recording OTA. Both have newer HD's and power supplies with replaced capacitors, so I'm not so worried about their longevity. However, I am concerned about Tivo deciding to render them obsolete at some point. I don't want to replace them now, but what are the chances that Tivo is going to pull the plug on them without offering Series 3 owners one last chance to upgrade with a promotion like this?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

ah30k said:


> My previously transferred Premiere was still showing up on my "My TiVos" page but was not listed in the eligible TSNs for this offer.


Same here. The only one in the offer is one that hasn't been used as a donor yet. I haven't tried but I assume the previously transferred unite still work since they're still shown in my account.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I would think if they've connected with the TiVo home planet within the time frame specified, you should be ok. If they haven't connected, that's one reason...


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Anyone with a valid TSN can purchase using the TSN as the discount code.
> 
> Don't post your TSN publicly if it is eligible!


So, at purchase they don't check that the TSN you're using is yours?

Implying you don't have to officially transfer the old one?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I am tempted to do this with my old Series 2 that has been in the garage for years. After it didn't qualify for this offer last summer, I dusted it off and hooked it up. It took a few hours to go through I don't know how many updates and upgrades and reboots. Afterwards, I stored it back in the garage. Now I see it is eligible for the offer this time! Can I call that a win?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

tlc said:


> So, at purchase they don't check that the TSN you're using is yours?
> 
> Implying you don't have to officially transfer the old one?


That is how it went with a TSN I just gave to someone. THey used my TSN and got the discount. I'm expecting that TSN to get deactivated on my account when they do the sweep in like 30 days.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> Can I call that a win?


Funny, I have mixed emotions... I don't want to shell out $200+$99 now for a new bolt, I don't want to sell it because I may want it later, I basically want my cake and eat it too.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Why would someone get non-VOX for the same price as VOX? Just for the color preference?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Funny, I have mixed emotions... I don't want to shell out $200+$99 now for a new bolt, I don't want to sell it because I may want it later, I basically want my cake and eat it too.


I have two HDs that have been powered on for months just in case one of these sales came up. But I also have a Bolt and a Premiere on our only two TVs. So I don't really _need_ a new Bolt...


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Is that the constraint, it has to be powered on? I can power it up to verify it still works if necessary, but I didn’t get the email. Its tsn didn’t work for the discount, but I called and they gave it to me.


----------



## jmz (Jan 16, 2005)

Does the black 500 Vox do OTA as well as cable (not at the same time)? Also, when & where do you input the TSN. Right now my cart is showing $810.00 on the checkout page where you put in your credit card #.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Anotherpyr said:


> Is that the constraint, it has to be powered on? I can power it up to verify it still works if necessary, but I didn't get the email. Its tsn didn't work for the discount, but I called and they gave it to me.


It needs to have dialed in within the last year prior to the start of the promotion.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> If I knew for sure that the refurbished units qualified, it'd really be tempting.


The email terms state "full price" for the Bolt, so I don't think refurb units will qualify.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

ah30k said:


> It needs to have dialed in within the last year prior to the start of the promotion.


I think that's about right. The one that was listed in my email was last powered up in ~October.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> I am tempted to do this with my old Series 2 that has been in the garage for years. After it didn't qualify for this offer last summer, I dusted it off and hooked it up. It took a few hours to go through I don't know how many updates and upgrades and reboots. Afterwards, I stored it back in the garage. Now I see it is eligible for the offer this time! Can I call that a win?


You can, Sir.... you sure can!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Didn't know the Bolt does OTA, guess I'm going to be jumping on this deal then. Been wanting a Tivo that is 4K, for my new 4K OLED TV. The TV does a good job at up converting 1080p content from my Series 4

Is upgrading the HD still easy to do? I upgraded my old Series 3 HD years ago and it was a breeze. Didn't upgraded my Series 4 Premiere, but I do have to watch how much it fills up and delete accordingly. Thinking I'd like to upgrade the Bolt's HD.

Obviously I will be using the TSN from my Series 3 HD, I still like that Tivo and its OLED display. It was nice to look at the display and see what was being recorded, with the TV off. Replaced a capacity years ago and it's worked fine since. I'm assuming if I want to still use it, I would have to manually set it to record shows?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Resist said:


> Didn't know the Bolt does OTA, guess I'm going to be jumping on this deal then.


Only the 4 tuner Bolts can do OTA, 6 tuner ones are cable only.


Resist said:


> Is upgrading the HD still easy to do? I upgraded my old Series 3 HD years ago and it was a breeze.


Upgrading the Bolt or Roamio HD is much, much easier than the S3.
Just drop in a bigger hard drive purchased from anywhere, it formats it and loads the OS, you go through guided setup and you are good to go.

Upgraded my Roamios before even turning them on for the first time, let the Bolt run for a week before upgrading it (there were some bad Bolts in the pipeline at the time, wanted to make sure mine was not one of them)


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Upgrading the Bolt or Roamio HD is much, much easier than the S3.
> Just drop in a bigger hard drive purchased from anywhere, it formats it and loads the OS, you go through guided setup and you are good to go.


That's all I did with my Series 3 HD, because I bought a pre-formatted drive. Nice to know I can now get an un-formatted drive. Any suggestions where to get a good deal?

And I can live with only being able to record 4 channels OTA, instead of 6 on cable. Still a much bette than only being able to record 2 channels with my current Tivo boxes. Besides, I don't get many channels OTA anyway.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I got all my TiVo hard drives from Amazon.

There are a couple threads in here about which hard drives to avoid, and which ones seem to be the best.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

pho_mulder, I have one more question. You said only the 4 tuner Bolts can do OTA and the 6 tuner ones are cable only. So which Bolt is part of this deal? I thought according to this thread, that the Bolt with do OTA and Cable, just not at the same time.


----------



## jhav (Aug 31, 2014)

Resist said:


> So which Bolt is part of this deal?


All three of the latest version Bolt Voxs are part of this deal - the 500GB & 1TB Bolt Vox only have 4 tuners, but come with OTA capabilities. The 3TB Bolt Vox comes with 6 tuners, but no OTA.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Resist said:


> I thought according to this thread, that the Bolt with do OTA and Cable, just not at the same time.


One question answered above, 2nd question: No, not at the same time.
IIRC, the last TiVo that could do both at the same time was the S3.
Now it's one or the other, but you can switch back and forth, but it requires redoing guided setup each time you want to switch, so not easy or quick.


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

Resist said:


> pho_mulder, I have one more question. You said only the 4 tuner Bolts can do OTA and the 6 tuner ones are cable only. So which Bolt is part of this deal? I thought according to this thread, that the Bolt with do OTA and Cable, just not at the same time.


Resist, there are four different models available in this offer:


White 500gb 4 tuner non-VOX cable or OTA $200 + 100LT
BLACK 500gb 4 tuner VOX cable or OTA $200 + 100LT
BLACK 1Tb 4 tuner VOX cable or OTA $300 + 100LT
BLACK 3Tb 6 tuner VOX cable only $500 + 100LT
geo


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

jhav said:


> All three of the latest version Bolt Voxs are part of this deal - the 500GB & 1TB Bolt Vox only have 4 tuners, but come with OTA capabilities. The 3TB Bolt Vox comes with 6 tuners, but no OTA.


Got it, thanks!

Now I'm wishing I had connected my very old Series 2 lifetime to the service, so it qualified and I wouldn't have to give up the lifetime on my Series 3 HD. Haven't turned on the Series 2 in many years.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tlc said:


> Why would someone get non-VOX for the same price as VOX? Just for the color preference?


I think if you rollback Hydra to Encore, a button on the vox remote will trigger the update sequence for hydra again. Also, I've read that Amazon records everything you say if you have a voice remote.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Now I'm reading that my Tivo Series 3 HD won't be able to record without a subscription, not even sure if the tuners will work. I use that Tivo on an old analog TV so I can get OTA without needing a tuning adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> I think if you rollback Hydra to Encore, a button on the vox remote will trigger the update sequence for hydra again.


Not without navigating a number of confirmation dialogs.



shwru980r said:


> Also, I've read that Amazon records everything you say if you have a voice remote.


I'm not sure about the Fire TV remotes, but this is the case for other Alexa devices that are always listening. The TiVo VOX Remote isn't an Alexa device and only listens while the Mic button is pressed.



phox_mulder said:


> IIRC, the last TiVo that could do both at the same time was the S3.


2-tuner Premieres


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

It's great news to me. The video card died in my Series 2 in March, which has been connected since 2004. The video card only displays very low resolution black and white. I kept it connected just for an offer like this one. So, I jumped on it immediately, yesterday. I am happy that I can watch my OTA recordings, again.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Resist said:


> Now I'm reading that my Tivo Series 3 HD won't be able to record without a subscription, not even sure if the tuners will work. I use that Tivo on an old analog TV so I can get OTA without needing a tuning adapter.


That's correct. If you take away the TiVo subscription from the TiVo.... it no worky..


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Could use a qualifying qualifying TSN if someone has an unneeded extra.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Resist said:


> Now I'm wishing I had connected my very old Series 2 lifetime to the service, so it qualified and I wouldn't have to give up the lifetime on my Series 3 HD. Haven't turned on the Series 2 in many years.


I was in the same boat, very old S2 unused in storage for years. But after I missed out on this offer last summer, I hooked it up one time just in case the offer came around again. :clapping:


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> But after I missed out on this offer last summer, I hooked it up one time just in case the offer came around again.


Just finished connecting the Series 2 to the service, I'll keep doing it each month and hope that they offer it again, then I'll buy another new Tivo. But I'll still get in on the current deal and say goodbye to my Series 3 HD OLED.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

The white Bolt does not say VOX in the box at the top of the add, but does say
"Replace your current Product Lifetime Service with a new All-In Service Plan for just $99 when you purchase a new TiVo BOLT VOX and save $450!*"
directly above the picture of the white unit which would indicate it should be a VOX unit for the discount.
Has the white VOX remote been packaged with the white units?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I copied and pasted my TSN from the email Tivo sent me and it doesn't work, not showing the discount in my cart.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I don’t think the White Bolt was sold as a VOX model. The sale site shows it as a non VOX (scroll over the photo for the change in description) although the price is the same. I ordered one to replace an HD.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Finally got my order to work. Looking forward to this new Tivo!


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Not sure of your question. The Roamio OTA typically has a larger drive than the base BOLT VOX, and with the included liferime service the Roamio is less expensive than the Bolt. The Bolt offers 4K output, and can support either cable card or OTA tuners. The Bolt VOX and the Roamio OTA VOX are not the same machine.

The Bolt Vox has always been in a black case, and comes with the voice remote, but there are no other internal differences. I ordered the non vox replacement (white case) as it was the same as my current Bolt. Also, pressing the Voice button on the old (pre Hydra) UI automatically starts the upgrade process, and we want to stay with the older UI. The voice remote is not of major benefit to us. So the non Vox remote and Bolt is fine for us.


----------



## cooper243 (Dec 11, 2006)

My TiVO HD died sometime over the winter. We got a TiVO mini, but have had a lot of problems with our Bolt. Hopefully the Bolt Vox is better, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SanFranGun (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm in.

I got my first Tivo w/lifetime in 2001 and used it until 2016 when Tivo stopped supporting phone-in connections. Then I bought a used series 3 w/lifetime on eBay for $85. (It has a wonky HDMI port and an unreliable wireless transmitter but by carefully manipulating the HDMI plug and then securing it in position with duct tape as soon as a picture appears and by using Ethernet instead of wireless connectivity, those problems are resolved.) Now I get to trade in that $85 unit for the first state-of-the-art Tivo that I've owned since 2001 at a $450 reduction off list!

God I love being cheap. I'm considering totaling up all the money that I've saved since 2001 on promotional sales (My Series 1 was bought on special offer as well.) and by never-going-month-to-month but that would be obsessive. On the other hand ...


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure why anyone would buy the white 500GB standard Bolt unless you like white better than black. The black 500GB Vox can be rolled back to Gen 3 if that is what you like (I do). And I have a feeling the white Bolt will start off with Gen 4 anyway, will probably need to be rolled back also. With the Black Vox will get a Vox remote too, not sure about the white Bolt. White Bolt would only be an option for me if the black Vox sells out before the promo ends (a distinct possibility since the promo runs through August 7th). This promo will definitely remind people to keep their old Tivos active by connecting every few months. I had 3 S2 I got lazy with, they last connected July 23/24 2017 so missed by a day or two, one missed by about 10 hours. I did connect them now, never know, might have a follow up promo, they did that once with refurb models. I did get a couple from other S2/S3 that are active, will probably sell them and get lifetime Roamios with OTA and cable so I can use large 3.5 drives. I do like OTA capability, I'll sacrifice tuners for it, especially with all the talk about cable cards becoming obsolete. The largest problem for me with Bolts is the 2.5" drive, very limited for upgrades.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

SanFranGun said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I got my first Tivo w/lifetime in 2001 and used it until 2016 when Tivo stopped supporting phone-in connections. Then I bought a used series 3 w/lifetime on eBay for $85. (It has a wonky HDMI port and an unreliable wireless transmitter but by carefully manipulating the HDMI plug and then securing it in position with duct tape as soon as a picture appears and by using Ethernet instead of wireless connectivity, those problems are resolved.) Now I get to trade in that $85 unit for the first state-of-the-art Tivo that I've owned since 2001 at a $450 reduction off list!
> 
> God I love being cheap. I'm considering totaling up all the money that I've saved since 2001 on promotional sales (My Series 1 was bought on special offer as well.) and by never-going-month-to-month but that would be obsessive. On the other hand ...


Good for you, I am the same way. It's fun to get good deals  Actually I think you could have used component output with your S3, I think the picture quality is the same or very close, not sure about the audio, would probably want to use the optical out if using a receiver.

My first personal Tivo was an S2 I found in a thrift store. Did not know much about it, got VERY lucky, when I hooked it up I saw it had lifetime service. Yes, I STILL have that one and it is still working. Have had many nice finds over the years. At this time we probably have close to 20 Tivos and minis between family members, all with lifetime. Don't think we paid full retail for any of them


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Not sure why anyone would buy the white 500GB standard Bolt unless you like white better than black.


The best reason I've seen is if you want to stay with the classic experience. You avoid the VOX remote, and the ongoing risk that the VOICE button will be pressed by the kids, babysitter, etc. and Hydrate you without your knowledge.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

cooper243 said:


> My TiVO HD died sometime over the winter. We got a TiVO mini, but have had a lot of problems with our Bolt. Hopefully the Bolt Vox is better, but I'm not holding my breath.


The only difference between the white bolt and the black volt vox is the color. The hardware inside is exactly the same.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

tommage1 said:


> Not sure why anyone would buy the white 500GB standard Bolt unless you like white better than black. The black 500GB Vox can be rolled back to Gen 3 if that is what you like (I do). And I have a feeling the white Bolt will start off with Gen 4 anyway, will probably need to be rolled back also. With the Black Vox will get a Vox remote too, not sure about the white Bolt. (snip)


This is the same logic I used to select the 500GB VOX over the non-VOX unit. Same price, but now I have a VOX remote to play with. I had two 2-tuner Premieres sitting idle and connected to TiVo in case another deal rolled around. I thought about trying to buy multiple units with one TSN/promo code as suggested upthread; I figured a) why tempt having the whole order cancelled in case there was an unwritten limit of one new unit per TSN (the offer page mentioned "other limitations" but didn't go into specifics), and b) I didn't really need more units, anyway.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lurker1 said:


> The best reason I've seen is if you want to stay with the classic experience. You avoid the VOX remote, and the ongoing risk that the VOICE button will be pressed by the kids, babysitter, etc. and Hydrate you without your knowledge.


Ooh that's it, if someone presses the voice button it goes to Gen 4? Yikes, that could happen if you drop it. In that case if I was sticking with Gen 3 I'd get another remote if I bought the Vox model, set the Vox remote aside.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> Ooh that's it, if someone presses the voice button it goes to Gen 4? Yikes, that could happen if you drop it. In that case if I was sticking with Gen 3 I'd get another remote if I bought the Vox model, set the Vox remote aside.


It's not automatic; there are a number of confirmation screens to navigate.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

By the way I use the term "Gen 4" since there seems to be so many different terms. I thought the last official term was "new experience", Hydra name is no longer used (by Tivo at least?)


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> It's not automatic; there are a number of confirmation screens to navigate.


That's good, but if it "starts" when the voice button gets pushed is it easy to cancel, just push the Tivo button or something similar?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> That's good, but if it "starts" when the voice button gets pushed is it easy to cancel, just push the Tivo button or something similar?


You first have to say yes, then watch a video, then give it three thumbs up (or down), then Enter. And the voice button is not involved.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> You first have to say yes, then watch a video, then give it three thumbs up (or down), then Enter. And the voice button is not involved.


Good info, thanks. I used Gen 4 on a Bolt for awhile (no Vox remote) so have never done that process. I still personally prefer Gen 3 but that is just me (and a few others I guess). Gen 4 was "ok", if I had never used Gen 3 I would probably have been satisfied or even very happy. But for me Gen 3 seems a lot easier to navigate for the things I do. I don't do voice on any electronics, just me (or again maybe a few others), I feel silly talking to electronics, even many customer service phone calls go to a voice system, I HATE those.......................


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> I HATE those.......................


I try to avoid emotions. One clarification. My observations are based on a basic Roamio and a Mini VOX. A Bolt may be different. Well, a Bolt is different but you know what I mean.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> You first have to say yes, then watch a video, then give it three thumbs up (or down), then Enter. And the voice button is not involved.


The VOICE button starts the process. It is not beyond possibility that a child will say OK to everything without reading so she can play with the VOICE button. How many people read everything before pressing OK to anything anywhere?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> The VOICE button starts the process. It is not beyond possibility that a child will say OK to everything without reading so she can play with the VOICE button. How many people read everything before pressing OK to anything anywhere?


Like I posted, it should be added to Parental Controls.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lurker1 said:


> The VOICE button starts the process. It is not beyond possibility that a child will say OK to everything without reading so she can play with the VOICE button. How many people read everything before pressing OK to anything anywhere?


Only people who have a lawyer with them 24/7. Seems whenever you use something you have to agree to some 20 page document of terms. Even Tivo now with that "new agreement", you agree to the terms if you continue to use the device that you paid for under different terms?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I try to avoid emotions.


Are you related to Mr. Spock?  Since he was half human it was more difficult for him to control those pesky emotions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> you agree to the terms if you continue to use the device that you paid for under different terms?


... which I'm sure included terms that they could change the terms at their choosing.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

We stayed with Experience 3 rather than moving to Experience 4, because that was the UI that the wife was used to (biggest complaint of hers when we went to a cable service for a while, on non-tivo hardware, was having to figure out how where everything was)- so the Bolt was never updated, and the Mini Vox was rolled back at time of the installation. I bought a Bolt to replace an HD on this offer- and will use it in place of the Mini Vox, but I bought the non-Vox model, as it matches up to what we have now. There is something to be said for uniformity and continuity.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

tommage1 said:


> Only people who have a lawyer with them 24/7. Seems whenever you use something you have to agree to some 20 page document of terms. Even Tivo now with that "new agreement", you agree to the terms if you continue to use the device that you paid for under different terms?


When you live in a state, like I do, where the motto seems to be "Love It, or Litigate It" you start to understand the reason for those 20 page document of terms.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> ... which I'm sure included terms that they could change the terms at their choosing.


Haha, probably..................... Though when it comes to something like "lifetime service" (before they changed it to "all in") I find it difficult to believe they could alter that legally. However anytime you order something from Tivo now you have to agree to some terms, don't know if that binds you to those terms for all devices you purchased in the past................


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tapokata said:


> When you live in a state, like I do, where the motto seems to be "Love It, or Litigate It" you start to understand the reason for those 20 page document of terms.


Yes, when reading internet news a good amount of stories are about someone suing someone else. Usually over "nothing". And it usually seems to be for millions. Sad thing is many "nothings" in the 5 figure range (10s of thousands) seem to get paid off as "nuisance" claims since it would cost them more to litigate than payoff.............. Even if obvious fraud.


----------



## SanFranGun (Jun 25, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> Good for you, I am the same way. It's fun to get good deals  Actually I think you could have used component output with your S3, I think the picture quality is the same or very close, not sure about the audio, would probably want to use the optical out if using a receiver.
> 
> My first personal Tivo was an S2 I found in a thrift store. Did not know much about it, got VERY lucky, when I hooked it up I saw it had lifetime service. Yes, I STILL have that one and it is still working. Have had many nice finds over the years. At this time we probably have close to 20 Tivos and minis between family members, all with lifetime. Don't think we paid full retail for any of them


Booo! I hate to read about people getting better deals than me. In my defense, when I bought the S1, Tivo was new to the marketplace and there were no second hand units available.

I have the Tivo connected by both component and by HDMI just in case the HDMI irremediably died. My observation is that the component picture is significantly worse (darker, less contrast, not as sharp) but then I've never had to tinker with the picture settings on the TV under component connection because the HDMI connection has always worked. Perhaps if I did I could get as good a picture with the component connections as with the HDMI. (I've read varying reports about the comparative quality of the picture with both systems which leads me to believe that it depends entirely on the hardware that one has.)

Cheap as I am, I would be just fine with the component picture if that's all I could get.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

What is everyone going to do with their old boxes? 

I see Best Buy offers appliance recycling, I might go that route. I really don't want my old boxes to find their way back on the market, but I also don't want them to just end up in a landfill. 

It would be a really great if TiVo would offer a core exchange or something to ship the old boxes back to them as part of these sales.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

As I did with the last HD box that I upgraded, I'll strip out the working components (hard drive and power supply) which may have some value to others down the road; then e-waste the main board, and recycle the stripped down metal cabinet.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

So the 500GB Vox that comes with this deal is for a black Box with black vox remote correct? 
I finally just upgraded my existing bolt to hydra experiance to make sure I liked it before ordering this Vox . I guess I'm happy with the "new tivo experience" over all. Main complaint so far is I can't find out how to quick hide the navigation bar with the spsps code doesn't work. I hate the slow downward transition of the banner bar on the bottom of the screen as it behaves.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, it may seem silly, but I'd appreciate as many responses as possible. 

I have four possible units to exchange: a Series 2, HD, and two, two-tuner Premieres. For some odd reason - I want to actually KEEP the Series 2, as it's the only box that works without a cable card, and yes, I realize it's SD only. It's just that, it does something no other TiVo does.

So the question: would you keep the Series 2 hanging around? And if so, would the HD be next to go, or one of the Premieres?

Thanks


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

The HD works without a cable card (OTA), and it's HD, with component video and HDMI output.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The two tuner Premiers work without a cablecard as well (analog cable and OTA) but a cablecard is required for digital cable.

After the S2, the next to go for me would be the HD because with the decap reliability problem and age it’s probably closer to failure. If you want two Bolts try ordering them both in the same order with the S2 promo code to see if you can double up with just deactivating the S2.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

series5orpremier said:


> The two tuner Premiers work without a cablecard as well (analog cable and OTA) but a cablecard is required for digital cable.
> 
> After the S2, the next to go for me would be the HD because with the decap reliability problem and age it's probably closer to failure. If you want two Bolts try ordering them both in the same order with the S2 promo code to see if you can double up with just deactivating the S2.


Sorry, I should have added the important concept about the Series 2: can record from external set top boxes & satellite receivers. Therefore, the only way to record from Canadian sources is with this unit, as they don't use Cable Cards up there, and there may be a day where that will be necessary. I'd keep a Premiere for OTA/cable card for sure.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tvmaster2 said:


> Okay, it may seem silly, but I'd appreciate as many responses as possible.
> 
> I have four possible units to exchange: a Series 2, HD, and two, two-tuner Premieres. For some odd reason - I want to actually KEEP the Series 2, as it's the only box that works without a cable card, and yes, I realize it's SD only. It's just that, it does something no other TiVo does.
> 
> ...


Well, I'd do the S2 and just buy another, can get lifetime S2s for $50 or so. S3s worth $100 or so, the two tuner Premieres probably $150 each. Transfer everything off the box you are trading in to one you are keeping, the S2 has the least value (unless it's something special like with DVD burner), very easy to buy another cheap.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Well, I'd do the S2 and just buy another, can get lifetime S2s for $50 or so. S3s worth $100 or so, the two tuner Premieres probably $150 each. Transfer everything off the box you are trading in to one you are keeping, the S2 has the least value (unless it's something special like with DVD burner), very easy to buy another cheap.


If you do the S2 and plan to buy another I'd wait a few months to buy an S2 unless you know the person you are buying it from. Don't want to get stuck with one that is scheduled for deactivation............. I would rank value of S2s capability wise as such:

#1 an S2 with DVD burner.
#2 most other standard type S2 which can do sat, cable, Uverse and OTA with external box.
#3 least value for me capability wise would be the dual tuner models. Mostly can only use one tuner without some sort of trick and no OTA capability.


----------



## JP Rizzitelli (Jul 30, 2018)

If it's not already here, I had to figure out the TSN is TiVo Service Number. When you enter it, it's JUST NUMBERS AND LETTERS - NO DASHES. Thought I was smart copying and pasting the TSN from my TiVo account and it wouldn't work!


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Did they ever add QuickMode to Premieres?


I asked about QM on the RC42 update thread and it seems Premiere's hardware can't handle it, but you can access a Premiere's shows from a Mini, Roamio, or Bolt and playback in QM.

20.7.4.rc42


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> Sorry, I should have added the important concept about the Series 2: can record from external set top boxes & satellite receivers. Therefore, the only way to record from Canadian sources is with this unit, as they don't use Cable Cards up there, and there may be a day where that will be necessary.


I'd still trade in the Series 2 as who wants to watch or record SD these days. 

Scott


----------



## homersby (Dec 10, 2015)

Ordered a Bolt VOX 500G which should be here this week. Maybe a stupid question but, when I connect it, if I want to try out the new Hydra, for a while, will it have any effect on my existing Bolt and Minis? Will it somehow force them to upgrade to Hydra? Is there any issue with running Tivo devices on the same network with different OS? I am likely rolling the new one back, but want to give the new system a shot. Thanks!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was hoping for this several months ago when my TiVOHD was dying (caps). I didn't want to wait for another potential deal and queried TiVo and got a good deal on a refurb Bolt with all-in. So I still have my HD which could be used for this offer but I don't need another TiVo.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Good news! Your TiVo® order has shipped and is on its way.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Well, I'd do the S2 and just buy another, can get lifetime S2s for $50 or so. S3s worth $100 or so, the two tuner Premieres probably $150 each. Transfer everything off the box you are trading in to one you are keeping, the S2 has the least value (unless it's something special like with DVD burner), very easy to buy another cheap.


It was my understanding TiVo wouldn't transfer ownership of a Series 2 anymore - or do they still allow it if the unit has Lifetime tied to it?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

My second Bolt is being shipped (at least it has a label) and should get here Thursday. The first one I ordered hasn't shipped yet. 

When I go to Order History on My Account, I often get an empty box instead of the history. Do others see this, too?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

lafos said:


> My second Bolt is being shipped (at least it has a label) and should get here Thursday. The first one I ordered hasn't shipped yet.
> 
> When I go to Order History on My Account, I often get an empty box instead of the history. Do others see this, too?


Same here... 2nd one says "shipping," but nothing yet for #1.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lafos said:


> When I go to Order History on My Account, I often get an empty box instead of the history. Do others see this, too?


Yep, just empty space.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

mahermusic said:


> Same here... 2nd one says "shipping," but nothing yet for #1.


TiVo must not have heard of FIFO...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

JLV03 said:


> What is everyone going to do with their old boxes?


YMMV, but TiVo never removed last year's donor boxes from my account, nor their LT status.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

First VOX Bolt shipping notice received, so I should have a couple of new toys to play with soon.

I use both cable and OTA. How does the Bolt OTA reception compare to Premiere? My best was the OLED S3, but that will soon retire.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tvmaster2 said:


> It was my understanding TiVo wouldn't transfer ownership of a Series 2 anymore - or do they still allow it if the unit has Lifetime tied to it?


Well they are SUPPOSED to if it has lifetime. Any NON lifetime S2/3 not only will they not transfer they will not activate even if on your account and non active. May not be as easy as it used to be even with a lifetime box though as some of the CS reps can get "confused". But they should, I did have an S2 lifetime transferred into my account within the last 6 months. DEFINITELY helps if the person you are buying it from calls first and gets an authorization number. If you don't have an authorization number, ie you buy someone's garage sale find etc etc, it still can be done. You need to hook it up first, connect a few times from your zip code (so they know you have it), then they should transfer it. SHOULD, CS can be hit and miss.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

homersby said:


> Is there any issue with running Tivo devices on the same network with different OS?


No "issue."

A Mini will upgrade or downgrade its software to match that of its host DVR, but you'd need to manually switch a Mini to the new BOLT running Hydra/gen4 for that to occur. There's no equivalent trigger that would cause your existing DVR to prompt for an upgrade on seeing the new BOLT/Hydra box on the network.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

My TSN from my Premiere XL4 worked to pick up two 500GB Bolt Refurbs @ $248.99 each incl the lifetime. They shipped today with an ETA of Wednesday. 

Now I'm reading that it wasn't supposed to work. Should I be worried that it went through even though it wasn't supposed to?

Also, I came across this first through slickdeals and the OP in that thread said that the last step after you get the tivo delivered is to call in and ask for the lifetime to be applied - has that been the case for anybody else here, or shouldn't it just be tied to your account with lifetime already applied as soon as you boot it up and connect it to the internet?

Edit - Yeah after the order ship I see the Tivos in my account already. I'm assuming that means I don't need to call in for anything, right?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

matt314159 said:


> My TSN from my Premiere XL4 worked to pick up two 500GB Bolt Refurbs @ $248.99 each incl the lifetime. They shipped today with an ETA of Wednesday.
> 
> Now I'm reading that it wasn't supposed to work. Should I be worried that it went through even though it wasn't supposed to?
> 
> ...


Where do you find the refurb TiVos with $99 ALl In for under $250 each? All I saw were the new ones with All IN for $299.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Where do you find the refurb TiVos with $99 ALl In for under $250 each? All I saw were the new ones with All IN for $299.


I don't know if they still have any but it's tivo.com/shop/outlet - you add the $149.99 Bolt to your cart along with the $549 ALL-IN service. Then in your cart, you add your TSN without any dashes and it discounts the lifetime to $99 making it $248.99 shipped in my case (shipping was free and no tax but YMMV)

But I've heard a couple people seem super wary of this so now I'm a little nervous.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

that is a nice sale


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

lafos said:


> First VOX Bolt shipping notice received, so I should have a couple of new toys to play with soon.
> 
> I use both cable and OTA. How does the Bolt OTA reception compare to Premiere? My best was the OLED S3, but that will soon retire.


Well, I no longer use Comcast for cable tv anymore.... we use our Bolt to receive 40 (mostly) HD channels OTA, and the wife streams Netflix, Amazon Prime, YouTube & Hulu.

I SWEAR the HD coming from the antenna is clearer than the HD that came from Comcast.... The OTA is... just... sharper to me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mahermusic said:


> Well, I no longer use Comcast for cable tv anymore.... we use our Bolt to receive 40 (mostly) HD channels OTA, and the wife streams Netflix, Amazon Prime, YouTube & Hulu.
> I SWEAR the HD coming from the antenna is clearer than the HD that came from Comcast.... The OTA is... just... sharper to me.


No need to swear. How large (in GB) is a program you think looks really good? Just select the program, hit Info, and scroll to the bottom. Include the channel's call letters.

Either CBS non-repeat tonight would be a good test.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

matt314159 said:


> I don't know if they still have any but it's tivo.com/shop/outlet - you add the $149.99 Bolt to your cart along with the $549 ALL-IN service. Then in your cart, you add your TSN without any dashes and it discounts the lifetime to $99 making it $248.99 shipped in my case (shipping was free and no tax but YMMV)
> 
> But I've heard a couple people seem super wary of this so now I'm a little nervous.


Just check your credit card company that they didn't charge more than $249 for each one. If so and since you have shipping confirmation you should be good.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

mahermusic said:


> I SWEAR the HD coming from the antenna is clearer than the HD that came from Comcast.... The OTA is... just... sharper to me.


It's pretty well understood that Comcast recompresses video feeds to take less bandwidth.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> Just check your credit card company that they didn't charge more than $249 for each one. If so and since you have shipping confirmation you should be good.


Yep I just have one charge for the right amount of $498 and they're both showing in my account. I'll keep an eye on it for awhile and make sure there are no shenanigans.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I got one - the price for lifetime was the clincher


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mahermusic said:


> Well, I no longer use Comcast for cable tv anymore.... we use our Bolt to receive 40 (mostly) HD channels OTA, and the wife streams Netflix, Amazon Prime, YouTube & Hulu.
> 
> I SWEAR the HD coming from the antenna is clearer than the HD that came from Comcast.... The OTA is... just... sharper to me.


It's like that in most if not all Comcast areas (and other cable providers as well).


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

mahermusic said:


> Well, I no longer use Comcast for cable tv anymore.... we use our Bolt to receive 40 (mostly) HD channels OTA, and the wife streams Netflix, Amazon Prime, YouTube & Hulu.
> 
> I SWEAR the HD coming from the antenna is clearer than the HD that came from Comcast.... The OTA is... just... sharper to me.


All pay TV services have worse image quality than OTA (provided you get a good signal strength). Pay providers have limited bandwidth to carry all of those channels and accordingly have to compress the signal significantly more than OTA.


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

lafos said:


> First VOX Bolt shipping notice received, so I should have a couple of new toys to play with soon.
> 
> I use both cable and OTA. How does the Bolt OTA reception compare to Premiere? My best was the OLED S3, but that will soon retire.


I have the S3 OLED and a Bolt I picked up last year. I'm in a very tough OTA reception area - Colorado - Denver metro - close to the mountains. I haven't noticed any signal issues on the channels I get on the Bolt vs the S3, but I do have a roof top antenna with amplifier to max out the signal I do pickup. I just converted my remaining S3's to Bolts on this offer. Will miss the OLED display on the front.


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> and what's up with item #3 on this list of how to upgrade?
> why would we have to contact cs to add all-in service?


I noticed that too and came here to see if there were any answers about this. Seems to me that creates an enormous amount of work for their call centers if this is a popular offer. Last time this offer happened there was no need to call in about transferring the lifetime. Wonder if this is because Tivo hasn't been deactivating transferred machines and they're trying to do it real time.......


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> It's pretty well understood that Comcast recompresses video feeds to take less bandwidth.


And Comcast has taken away the Dobie THX sound from the pay ch. like HBO in my area, I guess few customers care or even know.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

> I noticed that too and came here to see if there were any answers about this. Seems to me that creates an enormous amount of work for their call centers if this is a popular offer. Last time this offer happened there was no need to call in about transferring the lifetime. Wonder if this is because Tivo hasn't been deactivating transferred machines and they're trying to do it real time.......


Yeah I had that same question. Once my two units shipped, they show up in my account and seem to acknowledge the All-in service on them, so shouldn't you just be able to activate online and call it a day?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

They'll likely arrive already activated. The "processing your activation" message appears to be normal when the device first ships- I saw this when I ordered a Mini Vox back in May. My guess is that a phone a call to the call center won't be necessary, although they'll take that time to update a credit card number from you to have on file, never mind that you're on lifetime.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's kind of what I was thinking. I mean, they have my CC since I ordered through their site, unless they don't store that.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

$199 all in 500G white bolts for cyber Monday?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tapokata said:


> They'll likely arrive already activated.


They most definitely will arrive pre-activated. 
Unless I actually receive some sort of notice with my new bolt stating that I have to call in, I will not be calling in.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yesterday I received another email for this offer that stated that it was updated. I didn't see any difference, did you see what was changed?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I'd still trade in the Series 2 as who wants to watch or record SD these days.
> 
> Scott


As mentioned, as it's the only way to use TiVo to record from external boxes, then the SD is a moot point. It's a backup to one of my other recording systems as well, so the SD, while not preferred, is useful nonetheless


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Yesterday I received another email for this offer that stated that it was updated. I didn't see any difference, did you see what was changed?


I received an "updated" email as well... but couldn't find any differences between the two emails. I clicked on the link, thinking they might have been sold out on one of the models, but everything still looks the same as before.... so I dunno...


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ordered a Vox, just 'cause we don't have one of those yet. Received the "processing" email, and am awaiting the "shipping" email, which has been promised for Saturday, Aug. 4th. ROTFL. Sure


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

DVR_Dave said:


> TiVo
> 
> For a limited time only, replace Product Lifetime Service on your current qualifying TiVo DVR with a new All-in-service plan for just $99 when you purchase a new TiVo BOLT VOX. *A savings of $450!*
> 
> ...


Is there a link? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Is there a link? I'm not seeing it.


TiVo
The link.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I got the email and have 3 TSN's eligible but I can't get the website to work. I put a Vox in my cart and when I look at the cart it's full price for the All In, then I enter one of the TSN's in the promo code box, but nothing happens. When I put a partial or wrong TSN in the promo code box I get an error, but when I put the full eligible TSN in the box, nothing. Price doesn't update and when I go to the next screen the price still stays the full amount. What am I doing wrong? I've tried with 3 different browsers: Chrome, IE, and Edge.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> When I put a partial or wrong TSN in the promo code box I get an error, but when I put the full eligible TSN in the box, nothing. Price doesn't update and when I go to the next screen the price still stays the full amount. What am I doing wrong?


After entering the TSN in the box, press enter on your keyboard. That's how mine worked.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Resist said:


> After entering the TSN in the box, press enter on your keyboard. That's how mine worked.


Yes, I did that, nothing happens. When I put in a wrong TSN (and press enter) I get an error. But a TSN from the email and nothing. Grrr.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes, I did that, nothing happens. When I put in a wrong TSN (and press enter) I get an error. But a TSN from the email and nothing. Grrr.


I am sure you are already entering the TSN without the dashes, but I just wanted to mention that one needs to just put in the numbers (no dashes).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

drcharlie said:


> I am sure you are already entering the TSN without the dashes, but I just wanted to mention that one needs to just put in the numbers (no dashes).


Yep, the TSN is just like in the email with no dashes. But thanks for mentioning it. I'm just stumped as to why it's not working for me. I've cut and pasted as well as typing each number/character. No joy.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

tvmaster2 said:


> Ordered a Vox, just 'cause we don't have one of those yet. Received the "processing" email, and am awaiting the "shipping" email, which has been promised for Saturday, Aug. 4th. ROTFL. Sure


Don't be too much of skeptic.

I placed my order for a Bolt on the 27th (a Friday), it shipped on the 30th (Monday), and is due for delivery (per FedEx) on the 2nd.

It now shows in my account, so my guess is that it will arrive fully activated.


----------



## Joe39565 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ordered mine on the 28th and it will be delivered tomorrow by FedEx from Fort Worth


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ordered mine Sunday, arriving tomorrow via FedEx Home. The 2-day and Ground shipping methods estimated the same delivery date, so I must be near a distro center.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

I just ordered mine today (7/31) and they estimate delivery for Friday (8/3). 

This is good timing. My old Tivo just died (pretty sure it's the hard drive, won't get past the starting up screen) and it would probably have cost me $150 to just get a new one from weaknees as I don't have time to get one set up on my own. Saw the email come through and figured I might as well get a brand new lifetime unit for $300 instead. I was really debating on even fixing my old one or getting a new one as it was probably stuck at the "Starting up, please wait" screen for months before I noticed it. We hardly ever watch live TV anymore. But I figured for $300, I'll be set in case that changes.

Only thing I don't like on these new boxes is the wavy shape. I normally have something set on top of my old one so I'll have to figure out how to set this one up.

I guess I'll try to sell my old one for parts, as it's useless to me now.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> It was my understanding TiVo wouldn't transfer ownership of a Series 2 anymore - or do they still allow it if the unit has Lifetime tied to it?


The previous lifetime transfer promo was only allowing transfers from existing "Premieres" so S2/S3 devices were not eligible.

This promo doesn't restrict to just Premieres so S2/S3 are good to go.

[edit - missed a "not", kind of like Trump  ]


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ah30k said:


> The previous lifetime transfer promo was only allowing transfers from existing "Premieres" so S2/S3 devices were eligible.
> 
> This promo doesn't restrict to just Premieres so S2/S3 are good to go.


You mean S2/S3 devices were *not* eligible. But that's not what he was talking about
tvmaster2 was talking about transfering ownership of a s2 tivo box from one person to another person not transferring lifetime from an old s2 tivo to a new tivo.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

bacevedo said:


> Only thing I don't like on these new boxes is the wavy shape. I normally have something set on top of my old one so I'll have to figure out how to set this one up.


I don't like that wavy box either and think most people don't like it as well. So Tivo, if you're listening!


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm ok with the shape and color, especially if it was going to be sitting on an exposed shelf or on top of a cabinet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tapokata said:


> Don't be too much of skeptic.
> 
> I placed my order for a Bolt on the 27th (a Friday), it shipped on the 30th (Monday), and is due for delivery (per FedEx) on the 2nd.
> 
> It now shows in my account, so my guess is that it will arrive fully activated.


That is standard for a TiVo to be pre-activated when receiving one directly from TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resist said:


> I don't like that wavy box either and think most people don't like it as well. So Tivo, if you're listening!


Well it's been that way since October 2015. And nothing has changed yet. Well Except the color. Which I do think was a good change.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ah30k said:


> The previous lifetime transfer promo was only allowing transfers from existing "Premieres" so S2/S3 devices were eligible.
> 
> This promo doesn't restrict to just Premieres so S2/S3 are good to go.





scandia101 said:


> You mean S2/S3 devices were *not* eligible. But that's not what he was talking about
> tvmaster2 was talking about transfering ownership of a s2 tivo box from one person to another person not transferring lifetime from an old s2 tivo to a new tivo.


What scandia101 said, but also... the original "Once in a Lifetime" promo, in Spring 2017, targeted the older models, then came the "Second Chance Lifetime Sale", a few months later, again targeting the older models; followed by a similar promo for Premieres in the Fall; and now this promo, hitting 'em all.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

tapokata said:


> Don't be too much of skeptic.
> 
> I placed my order for a Bolt on the 27th (a Friday), it shipped on the 30th (Monday), and is due for delivery (per FedEx) on the 2nd.
> 
> It now shows in my account, so my guess is that it will arrive fully activated.


I'll be damned. Ordered it this morning, by late afternoon had a "shipped" email with tracking number. surprised!


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> That is standard for a TiVo to be pre-activated when receiving one directly from TiVo.


The only point of confusion is that the promotional materials for this say that when you get it you're supposed to call in and ask for the All-In to be added. I'm not planning to do that unless it doesn't work for some reason. I kinda wonder if they want you calling in so they can manually send your donor TiVo its poison pill, and...well I'll put it this way, I wouldn't be heartbroken if my Premiere XL4 stayed active...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> Yesterday I received another email for this offer that stated that it was updated. I didn't see any difference, did you see what was changed?


I looked again and found the difference. It's in the fine print at the bottom.

Original


> 1 TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Offer ends August 7, 2018. Supplies limited. This is a limited time offer only available as part of this advertised promotion and all terms and conditions for the promotion apply. Qualifying Customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. *Your current box will be deactivated by September 7, 2018.*
> ©2018 TiVo Corporation. All rights reserved. TiVo, the TiVo logo, the TiVo silhouette logo, TiVo BOLT VOX, and QuickView are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Corporation or its subsidiaries worldwide. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners. TiVo Corporation, 2160 Gold St., San Jose, CA 95002. Please feel free to review our Privacy Policy. This message was sent to [email protected] because you provided your email to TiVo. You may update your email preferences at any time. To ensure receipt of our emails, please add [email protected] to your address book.


Updated


> 1 TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Offer ends August 7, 2018. Supplies limited. This is a limited time offer only available as part of this advertised promotion and all terms and conditions for the promotion apply. Qualifying Customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. *If you purchase a new TiVo BOLT device in this promotion, using one of your TSN promo codes provided above, the TiVo DVR associated with that promo code, will be deactivated on September 7, 2018.*
> ©2018 TiVo Corporation. All rights reserved. TiVo, the TiVo logo, the TiVo silhouette logo, TiVo BOLT VOX, and QuickView are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Corporation or its subsidiaries worldwide. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners. TiVo Corporation, 2160 Gold St., San Jose, CA 95002. Please feel free to review our Privacy Policy. This message was sent to [email protected] because you provided your email to TiVo. You may update your email preferences at any time. To ensure receipt of our emails, please add [email protected] to your address book.


----------



## robstrash (Oct 15, 2007)

So I sold an old HD 20hr several years ago via eBay but it still shows up in my account as active. Any idea if there is a way to find out if this is still being used? I'm asking because my neighbor is looking for a new TiVo but I'm not sure I want to upgrade my Premiere XL4 since I would only be adding speed and cutting storage in half (don't want/need voice or 4k) so if this box is not being used I could use the TSN on it for my neighbor. I'm guessing that since it's listed as "active" that means it has been used in last year but want to see if anyone knows.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Dumb question, but why does the 3TB TiVo Bolt not work with an outside antenna but all other Bolt models appear to have the outside antenna feature.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Dumb question, but why does the 3TB TiVo Bolt not work with an outside antenna but all other Bolt models appear to have the outside antenna feature.


That's not a dumb question at all. TiVo has decided that a six tuner (3TB) box would only be needed with a cable feed. The smaller capacity units only have four tuners. I hesitate to speculate on their logic. I'm not comfortable inside a corporation's brain.

My four tuner Roamio has a 3TB drive. I'm not a collector either. I also have a small stability issue with folders containing a season's worth of a program.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Dumb question, but why does the 3TB TiVo Bolt not work with an outside antenna but all other Bolt models appear to have the outside antenna feature.


There aren't any 6-tuner DVR chipsets that support cable and OTA so they would have had to include separate chipsets/tuners to support this (at an increased cost and main board space). There are 4-tuner DVR chipsets that do support both cable and OTA obviously. 

Scott


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> I looked again and found the difference. It's in the fine print at the bottom.
> 
> Original
> 
> Updated


I can see why they updated that. I remember reading on one forum from a user worried that this was notifying them that their current box was going to be deactivated even if they didn't buy though the offer.


----------



## tjtv (Jul 3, 2007)

robstrash said:


> So I sold an old HD 20hr several years ago via eBay but it still shows up in my account as active. Any idea if there is a way to find out if this is still being used? I'm asking because my neighbor is looking for a new TiVo but I'm not sure I want to upgrade my Premiere XL4 since I would only be adding speed and cutting storage in half (don't want/need voice or 4k) so if this box is not being used I could use the TSN on it for my neighbor. I'm guessing that since it's listed as "active" that means it has been used in last year but want to see if anyone knows.


If it is active and you use that TSN as the promo code that box would get deactivated on September 7, 2018. Definitely not a cool thing to do to the person you sold that HD box to on ebay.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> What scandia101 said, but also... the original "Once in a Lifetime" promo, in Spring 2017, targeted the older models, then came the "Second Chance Lifetime Sale", a few months later, again targeting the older models; followed by a similar promo for Premieres in the Fall; and now this promo, hitting 'em all.


I know I started having my old S2 and S3 call in after I missed the first promotion on the S2. I'll bet others did, too, and TiVo saw a resurgence of old boxes on the network.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

I placed my order on Tuesday afternoon. The Bolt Vox was delivered by fedex to my house just now. Since it shipped, the new TiVo was added to my account. The Pmt. Plan has been "Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee". The Device Options has been "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.". It still says that even though the box has been delivered. I will have to hook it up tonight (wife wouldn't do that). With respect to the Premiere I used for the coupon code, since shipping the Device Options has said "There is an open balance in your account." I am not sure if I will have to call in to activate, if it will be activated on it's own, or if I can activate it over the internet. Only time will tell.

In the spring I convinced myself that TiVo is doomed so I sold two Bolt's and two Roamio's on eBay. Now, here I am investing more money in a new TiVo...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

drcharlie said:


> The Device Options has been "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.".


Usually when TiVo sells and ships a unit, it comes activated.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I got this offer for six of my S2 boxes and two for my S3 units. I'm willing to sell 3 of the S2's but only as the TSN, I don't feel like shipping them. What does the collective wisdom think would be a fair price? Obviously a level of trust would be involved here.

BTW: anyone by Newburgh, NY is welcome to pick them up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> I got this offer for six of my S2 boxes and two for my S3 units. I'm willing to sell 3 of the S2's but only as the TSN, I don't feel like shipping them. What does the collective wisdom think would be a fair price? Obviously a level of trust would be involved here.
> BTW: anyone by Newburgh, NY is welcome to pick them up.


My vote is for $50. Since there's a $450 savings, that would be 10% rounded up. That would make it a $350 cost for the basic units. My state collects tax @ 6% also.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

drcharlie said:


> I placed my order on Tuesday afternoon. The Bolt Vox was delivered by fedex to my house just now. Since it shipped, the new TiVo was added to my account. The Pmt. Plan has been "Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee". The Device Options has been "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.". It still says that even though the box has been delivered. I will have to hook it up tonight (wife wouldn't do that). With respect to the Premiere I used for the coupon code, since shipping the Device Options has said "There is an open balance in your account." I am not sure if I will have to call in to activate, if it will be activated on it's own, or if I can activate it over the internet. Only time will tell.
> 
> In the spring I convinced myself that TiVo is doomed so I sold two Bolt's and two Roamio's on eBay. Now, here I am investing more money in a new TiVo...


Mine show an open balance on all my non-ordered devices including my Minis. If you go and look at your billing history, it's probably because the charge is still pending from Tivo against your card. Doesn't appear to be settled as of yet even after shipping.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> My vote is for $50.


The discount from maket rates is $450 ($550 PLS minus $99 transfer fee).

With an Eligible TSN price of $50, the discount is split with the buyer getting $400 of the $450 savings.

Now anything in life is negotiable and supply/demand will drive the result, but $50 seems low to me.


----------



## remichel (Jul 31, 2003)

tapokata said:


> Don't be too much of skeptic.
> 
> I placed my order for a Bolt on the 27th (a Friday), it shipped on the 30th (Monday), and is due for delivery (per FedEx) on the 2nd.
> 
> It now shows in my account, so my guess is that it will arrive fully activated.


I ordered my Bolt yesterday and it arrived today. I'm in Houston and I believe that there is a Dallas distribution center.

The only problem is that they sent two and I was charged for two. One's going back....


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

rdrrepair said:


> I got this offer for six of my S2 boxes and two for my S3 units. I'm willing to sell 3 of the S2's but only as the TSN, I don't feel like shipping them. What does the collective wisdom think would be a fair price? Obviously a level of trust would be involved here.
> 
> BTW: anyone by Newburgh, NY is welcome to pick them up.


 Last April I bought A TSN from an eBay listing for just this purpose for $60. After eBay fees I'm sure seller got less than this but you could try eBay.


----------



## remichel (Jul 31, 2003)

I believe that the main goal of this promotion is to boost the new activation number for their stock earnings call. Interestingly, the 2nd quarter call is planned for August 8th. That's just one day after the promotion ends. I'm going to listen to the webcast for kicks. TiVo Corporation Announces 2018 Q2 Results and Conference Call Scheduled for August 8, 2018


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My vote is for $50.


That definitely seems fair to me, since that was the fee I paid another TCFer for the rights to their old box during a previous promo. YMMV.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

At only $50, I'd just keep my old units around as an insurance policy. Think back to the time when the lifetime gift cards still existed. What were they going for? These TSNs would be that price minus $99.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

smark said:


> Mine show an open balance on all my non-ordered devices including my Minis. If you go and look at your billing history, it's probably because the charge is still pending from Tivo against your card. Doesn't appear to be settled as of yet even after shipping.


This is what I am seeing (exactly what you said). In my billing history, my existing devices show the dates they were paid. The new one is pending. On my credit card website, the charge is also still pending. In conclusion, the existing devices should revert to their previous/normal "Device Options" status once TiVo executes the charge on my credit card.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ordered my two Sunday, and they came at 10AM this morning. I got home for lunch, took them inside, booted one of them up, took down the Host ID of the CableCard screen, and while it was completing guided setup I called in to my CableCo and got the card paired. Once it rebooted after the upgrade (I don't really mind the new interface, TBH) I was off to the races. It's activated, channels working, etc, etc.

Here's what my devices list looks like at tivo.com (BTW my charge is also pending still):


----------



## stonewallers (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a little bit of advice here. I know the question of which units to use came up previously (and I read that discussion) but I'd like to ask a similar question. My question is both which device(s) to upgrade and how many.

I have an s2, a tivoHD, and 3 2-tuner premieres all eligible. I also have a roamio and 3 minis (old version). Not running hydra on any system. Believe it or not, the s2 is still connected on an old CRT tv using a digital box in the garage.

I think I am going to replace the s2 and maybe the tivoHD with the Bolt offer. I could just replace one and add a new mini. I'm thinking of using these two units because neither of those two can stream from other units. 

However, one additional factor is that one of my premieres has a hard drive that is likely going bad. I can replace a drive but not sure I want deal with it. So I'm thinking of keeping the TivoHD or maybe even the s2 (wouldn't need a cable card) and replacing the premiere.

Is it even worth it to replace 2 units? Perhaps I should replace just 1 with a bolt and replace the others with minis? I could cut out some cable cards that way. (I know I could have replaced them with minis in the past but I'm not a fan of just throwing out something that works.)


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

stonewallers said:


> Looking for a little bit of advice here. I know the question of which units to use came up previously (and I read that discussion) but I'd like to ask a similar question. My question is both which device(s) to upgrade and how many.
> 
> I have an s2, a tivoHD, and 3 2-tuner premieres all eligible. I also have a roamio and 3 minis (old version). Not running hydra on any system. Believe it or not, the s2 is still connected on an old CRT tv using a digital box in the garage.
> 
> ...


One thing you could do is utilize all your TSNs, keep one bolt and then sell those lifetime'd units on ebay for more than cost.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

And keep in mind you can get more than one unit per TSN. I bought two with my single Premiere TSN. I think somebody said three is the max?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> My vote is for $50. Since there's a $450 savings, that would be 10% rounded up.


Sounds fair. If anyone is interested I have four S2DTs (TCD649080) with 500GB upgraded drives. I'm hanging on to one of them for a few more days (don't need a Bolt but it would be handy for MFSR development).

The other three TSNs are up for grabs.


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

So, can a deactivated Premiere be reactivated after Sept. 7th?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ggieseke said:


> Sounds fair. If anyone is interested I have four S2DTs (TCD649080) with 500GB upgraded drives. I'm hanging on to one of them for a few more days (don't need a Bolt but it would be handy for MFSR development).
> The other three TSNs are up for grabs.


It's tempting, just for having a new toy. But I already have enough stuff for this year. Maybe BF will be kind to us this year.


----------



## remichel (Jul 31, 2003)

Mover480 said:


> So, can a deactivated Premiere be reactivated after Sept. 7th?


No, I spoke to a Tivo sales representative and she said that once it's deactivated it can not be reactivated. Seems to me that Tivo should have set up some sort of recycling program.

As I mentioned previously, I believe that this is a gimick to escalate the number of new activations for their stock quarterly update.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

remichel said:


> As I mentioned previously, I believe that this is a gimick to escalate the number of new activations for their stock quarterly update.


I think it is a two-pronged method to move more Bolt units while simultaneously getting rid of older units.

As there are fewer and fewer old units out there they have more freedom to sunset them like they did with the S1 and the dial-up service.

I doubt new activation numbers really matter all that much to their overall reportable earnings results.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

remichel said:


> No, I spoke to a Tivo sales representative and she said that once it's deactivated it can not be reactivated. Seems to me that Tivo should have set up some sort of recycling program.
> 
> As I mentioned previously, I believe that this is a gimick to escalate the number of new activations for their stock quarterly update.


So units used for this promo can't be sold after market to someone else to activate?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

matt314159 said:


> And keep in mind you can get more than one unit per TSN. I bought two with my single Premiere TSN. I think somebody said three is the max?


How is this accomplished? Do I need to call to order or will it just let me use the same TSN up to 3 times?

I assume it needs to be in different orders because it won't let you select multiple boxes.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Can I transfer programs from a Premier to a new Bolt?

Do they both have to be on the same UI? (I’ll be downgrading the Bolt anyway)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> Can I transfer programs from a Premier to a new Bolt?
> Do they both have to be on the same UI? (I'll be downgrading the Bolt anyway)


As long as both have service, transfer is easy. I use TiVo Online when more than 2 are moved. Just do it in batches. You will want to perform the rollback first since it wipes the drive.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

remichel said:


> No, I spoke to a Tivo sales representative and she said that once it's deactivated it can not be reactivated.


That condition is not mentioned in the terms of the promo, so I expect the TiVo rep was confused. Premieres can still be activated with All-In or monthly/annual service plans, so a unit that has lost its Lifetime plan should be treated like any other Premiere lacking a service plan.

Series 2 units w/o service are another story, since TiVo has separately declared they will no longer allow new service plans for these devices. (Not sure where S3 units stand on the spectrum.)


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

cwoody222 said:


> How is this accomplished? Do I need to call to order or will it just let me use the same TSN up to 3 times?
> 
> I assume it needs to be in different orders because it won't let you select multiple boxes.


You add the desired TiVo plus the All-In service to the cart - in the cart you change the quantity, use the TSN (without dashes) as the coupon code and place the order. Maybe it doesn't let you add different types of tivo or something? I didn't try it, just added the $149 Refurb 500GB Bolt.

You can only place one order, but can do multiple bundles in that one order. I only did two so I'm not sure how many you're allowed to actually do...or even if the multiple option was intentional or inadvertent.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

remichel said:


> I believe that the main goal of this promotion is to boost the new activation number for their stock earnings call. Interestingly, the 2nd quarter call is planned for August 8th. That's just one day after the promotion ends. I'm going to listen to the webcast for kicks. TiVo Corporation Announces 2018 Q2 Results and Conference Call Scheduled for August 8, 2018


The *2nd quarter ended June 30th* so this has absolutely nothing to do with 2Q earnings. This promo is about getting old TiVO hardware deactivated, and taken out of the resale market forever, while at the same time making a few sales. It's a win win for TiVo.

I ponied up $700 for a Bolt 3TB I would not have bought, nor really needed, in exchange for a Premiere that was no longer being used. I was about to get rid of my useless Premiere 2TB on eBay for $150.


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

To Summer Breeze or not to Summer Breeze - that is the question. (*I'm looking for advice *)

*What I have:*

An old Lifetime Series 3 TiVo (250GB TCD648250B), that I recently stopped using, that I was planning on selling (with its lifetime subscription).
A 3TB, 6-tuner Lifetime Roamio, that I *am* using (along with some TiVo minis).
An emailed "Summer Breeze" offer from TiVo, based on deactivating the unused Series 3.
*As I see it, I have three options:*

Ignore the summer breeze offer entirely, keep my Roamio, sell the Series 3 with its lifetime on eBay, like I was planning, and hope to get maybe $100 for it.
Take TiVo up on their offer, buy myself a 3TB Bolt Vox for $499 and lifetime for $99, and sell my 3TB Roamio with its lifetime on eBay, and hope to get maybe $400 or $500 for it.
Gamble: Do the Summer Breeze, and buy a new Bolt Vox (.5, 1 or 3TB) plus the $99 all-in, but leave it brand new, sealed, in the box, and sell it on eBay. I'm paying $450 under retail, so hopefully I could turn most of that into profit on eBay!
Option 2 gives me a brand new box, with a warranty. It gives me 4K apps (which I don't need, since my TV has 4K apps). It gives me voice control (which I don't really care about). I *like *the idea of a brand new Bolt, but I'm not sure what it gives me that I really *need *over my Roamio.

Thoughts? Advice? Anyone done option 3 before, of buying a box with all-in, and then immediately selling it on eBay? Thanks in advance! - Ken


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm for option 1, since I'm lazy and don't fool with things that work unless I'm bored.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Series 2 units w/o service are another story, since TiVo has separately declared they will no longer allow new service plans for these devices. (Not sure where S3 units stand on the spectrum.)


It's the same for S3 / HD units- if deactivated, they are not eligible for any service plans.


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

Got mine, today and activated it. Works great so far.

My series 2 was on dial up. Guess they wanted to get all the old ones, especially all the dial up units off line, so they could eventually abandon the cost of dial up.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

KenGlad said:


> I *like *the idea of a brand new Bolt, but I'm not sure what it gives me that I really *need *over my Roamio.


The Bolt is 4K, the Roamio is 1080P. You could just get the 500GB Bolt and upgrade the hard drive yourself to 3TB, for much less than Tivo wants. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

The Bolt arrived - activated - so no call in. It made me run setup several times, did the upgrade and a couple of connects. Appears to be running fine. I'm going to leave the new UI for awhile before I decide if I want to revert the interface (I'm still recording on my other TIVO so I'm not concerned about losing the OnePass list or recordings if I do decide to revert the UI).

I noticed looking at TIVO Online that you can move the OnePass from a series 3 to the Bolt but not recordings? When I last did this - I could transfer all the recordings (manually box to box not through the online function). With the Hydra interface there appears to be no way to transfer recordings box to box and the Bolt doesn't "see" the S3's. So how do you transfer recordings off a series 3 to a Bolt running Hydra? PyTivo? KTTMG?
Update: Found answer Bolt Vox No Multi-Room Support - Can't transfer from other Tivo
- so unless something has changed since Nov - there is no way to get recordings from a Series3 to a Bolt with the Hydra UI. So to move them you have to go S3 to Old UI Roamio or Bolt to New UI Roamio or Bolt or downgrade the UI on the Bolt. What a PITA.
"So far the only current way to transfer shows to a Roamio or Bolt running Hydra is via TiVo OnLine, which means the shows have to be coming from another unit that works with TiVo OnLine. Nothing works PC to Hydra or Series 3 to Hydra. As you have found shows can be transferred off units running Hydra without any real issues."


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

KenGlad said:


> To Summer Breeze or not to Summer Breeze - that is the question. (*I'm looking for advice *)
> 
> *As I see it, I have three options:*
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of doing option 2 myself. I used this offer to replace my remaining Series3 OLED boxes. I had 3 on my account - 2 at my house, 1 at my parents. So I now have 2 Bolts, the 3rd is going to their house. I'm thinking I'll sell the Bolt I bought in last years offer and keep the new one. Since it's 4K it's a bit more future proofed (don't care about the VOX either). If TIVO actually deactivates the S3's this time around I'm trying to figure out if I can sell them for "parts only" or if I'll have to pay to recycle them through an ecycler.....


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

matt314159 said:


> You add the desired TiVo plus the All-In service to the cart - in the cart you change the quantity, use the TSN (without dashes) as the coupon code and place the order. Maybe it doesn't let you add different types of tivo or something? I didn't try it, just added the $149 Refurb 500GB Bolt.
> 
> You can only place one order, but can do multiple bundles in that one order. I only did two so I'm not sure how many you're allowed to actually do...or even if the multiple option was intentional or inadvertent.


You can place more than one order. I placed two, using a different TSN for each. It never occurred to me to try to order two on one TSN. I will get two Bolts to go with my remaining 3 Premieres, so the S2 and S3 can be retired. They were only on so they'd qualify for this kind of offer.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

jafi said:


> I noticed looking at TIVO Online that you can move the OnePass from a series 3 to the Bolt but not recordings? When I last did this - I could transfer all the recordings (manually box to box not through the online function). With the Hydra interface there appears to be no way to transfer recordings box to box and the Bolt doesn't "see" the S3's. So how do you transfer recordings off a series 3 to a Bolt running Hydra? PyTivo? KTTMG?


I don't know about Hydra, but you can transfer recordings from the HD to the Bolt at the Bolt interface under the Jimmi Hendrix experience. Tivo Online does not allow that to happen. A tad bit more cumbersome, but it works.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

lafos said:


> You can place more than one order. I placed two, using a different TSN for each. It never occurred to me to try to order two on one TSN. I will get two Bolts to go with my remaining 3 Premieres, so the S2 and S3 can be retired. They were only on so they'd qualify for this kind of offer.


Ah what I meant is that you can't place a second order with the same TSN as the coupon code.


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

tapokata said:


> I don't know about Hydra, but you can transfer recordings from the HD to the Bolt at the Bolt interface under the Jimmi Hendrix experience. Tivo Online does not allow that to happen. A tad bit more cumbersome, but it works.


S3 OLED not HD - the new 4K Bolt Vox with the new UI (which was called Hydra till recently) doesn't see the S3 so there is no way to initiate a direct recording transfer between units like I could do with older TIVO's. As far as I can determine under the new UI you can ONLY transfer recordings to the 4K Bolt VOX using TIVO online. Hence my question.

Update: Found answer Bolt Vox No Multi-Room Support - Can't transfer from other Tivo
- so unless something has changed since Nov - there is no way to get recordings from a Series3 to a Bolt with the Hydra UI. So to move them you have to go S3 to Old UI Roamio or Bolt to New UI Roamio or Bolt or downgrade the UI on the Bolt. What a PITA.
"So far the only current way to transfer shows to a Roamio or Bolt running Hydra is via TiVo OnLine, which means the shows have to be coming from another unit that works with TiVo OnLine. Nothing works PC to Hydra or Series 3 to Hydra. As you have found shows can be transferred off units running Hydra without any real issues."


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

I just ordered my new TiVo BOLT VOX. I've stayed away from the technical side of the TCF since I had a dinosaur Series3 that I expected would be put out of its misery by TiVo at any time. It will be nice to join all of you young 'uns again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Help an old member out: when asked to select your country hit the remote's Info button. I'm curious what software is being delivered these days. I see there's a post about running Guided Setup twice. That usually means an extra step to load Hydra.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am curious, what would people feel is a fair price for a LT TiVOHD that is having capacitor (or other) problems?

We got a deal offered to us in between the official deals and I have no need for another TiVo and don't want to spend another $250 (or whatev) just to have another TiVo in the loop.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jlb said:


> I am curious, what would people feel is a fair price for a LT TiVOHD that is having capacitor (or other) problems?


Some here have commented that $50 is fair but I think that is way too low as it gives nearly all of the $450 savings to the purchaser of the TSN. A few posts above, someone agreed to sell multiple TSNs for that $50 suggestion and I wonder how long it took for him to sell them. If he sold them all in minutes, the price was too low. You can just sell the TSN and throw away or recycle the unit.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mover480 said:


> So, can a deactivated Premiere be reactivated after Sept. 7th?


Yes (at least so far).


ah30k said:


> Some here have commented that $50 is fair but I think that is way too low as it gives nearly all of the $450 savings to the purchaser of the TSN. A few posts above, someone agreed to sell multiple TSNs for that $50 suggestion and I wonder how long it took for him to sell them. If he sold them all in minutes, the price was too low. You can just sell the TSN and throw away or recycle the unit.


No bites yet, so I guess people aren't interested or they haven't seen the post.


----------



## jtclark (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh well, at least I got one of my old Premieres upgraded.

The last time I powered them up only one connected. The other one was in a boot loop.

I finally let the one that had been in a boot loop run all day yesterday and it finally booted but it did not show that it had connected in the required time frame.

I begged a TiVo rep but no joy.

You snooze you loose...

Looks like the 1TB models are sold out.


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm for option 1, since I'm lazy and don't fool with things that work unless I'm bored.


Joe,

Yeah, option 1 would be the easiest. I don't have to try to get $500 on eBay for my Roamio. I don't need to go thru all setup steps and season pass creation and all that with a new Bolt. And I don't have to worry about the option 3 gamble of trying to flip a brand new Bolt on eBay for a profit. I get your point. Thanks. - Ken


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

Resist said:


> The Bolt is 4K, the Roamio is 1080P. You could just get the 500GB Bolt and upgrade the hard drive yourself to 3TB, for much less than Tivo wants. That's what I'm going to do.


Resist,

Yeah, but my Time Warner Spectrum doesn't have any 4K content, and my brand new LG 4K TV already has lightning-fast 4K apps. So the 4K doesn't really buy me anything. Plus, with three minis in the house, I really like the 6 tuners I have on my Roamio, so I wouldn't want to drop down to a 500GB 4-tuner unit, even if I hack it to 3TB myself. But I'm still open to hearing any other temptations to get me to switch Roamio->Bolt. Thanks, - Ken


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep, 1TB is sold out. Just helped my dad place his order for 500GB to replace his Premier (2 tuner).

He's going to go from Premier 2 + Premier 4 to a Bolt 500GB and a TiVo Mini (original) that I'm giving him.

He ordered me a TiVo Mini 4K so I'm keeping my Roamio and swapping my original Mini for the 4K one.

After we sell his Premier 4 w/ Lifetime on eBay we won't end up having much of a cash outlay.

How will we go about switching my Mini to him and the newly ordered Mini to me? Do we just have to call TiVo? How long will it take? Will the Mini's still work in their new homes before the transfer takes place?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

KenGlad said:


> Resist,
> 
> Yeah, but my Time Warner Spectrum doesn't have any 4K content, and my brand new LG 4K TV already has lightning-fast 4K apps. So the 4K doesn't really buy me anything. Plus, with three minis in the house, I really like the 6 tuners I have on my Roamio, so I wouldn't want to drop down to a 500GB 4-tuner unit, even if I hack it to 3TB myself. But I'm still open to hearing any other temptations to get me to switch Roamio->Bolt. Thanks, - Ken


This was me, too. I don't want to lose 2 Tuners to upgrade so I'll keep my Roamio. I did upgrade to the 4K Mini (just why not) even though I'll probably continue to use the 4K apps on my TV set or Fire TV instead.


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

jafi said:


> I'm thinking of doing option 2 myself. I used this offer to replace my remaining Series3 OLED boxes. I had 3 on my account - 2 at my house, 1 at my parents. So I now have 2 Bolts, the 3rd is going to their house. I'm thinking I'll sell the Bolt I bought in last years offer and keep the new one. Since it's 4K it's a bit more future proofed (don't care about the VOX either). If TIVO actually deactivates the S3's this time around I'm trying to figure out if I can sell them for "parts only" or if I'll have to pay to recycle them through an ecycler.....


Jafi,

Yeah, but along the lines of what I just wrote to "Resist": My Time Warner Spectrum doesn't have any 4K content, and my brand new LG 4K TV already has lightning-fast 4K apps. So the 4K doesn't really buy me anything. I do see the appeal of "future proofing" with Bolt. Plus, it's new hardware with a warranty. I'm just not sure if that's enough of a motivator. But I'm still open to hearing any other temptations to get me to switch Roamio->Bolt. Thanks, - Ken


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KenGlad said:


> But I'm still open to hearing any other temptations to get me to switch Roamio->Bolt. Thanks, - Ken


I think I posted a while back that sometimes it's best to not contribute if there's a chance you may start WWIII.


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

cwoody222 said:


> This was me, too. I don't want to lose 2 Tuners to upgrade so I'll keep my Roamio. I did upgrade to the 4K Mini (just why not) even though I'll probably continue to use the 4K apps on my TV set or Fire TV instead.


Cwoody,

So aside from the TSN you are using to upgrade your dad, do you have any other old equipment eligible for the Summer Breeze offer, like I do with my old unused Series 3? I.e., are you ignoring a Summer Breeze offer, like I am considering doing?

Thanks,

- Ken


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

drcharlie said:


> I placed my order on Tuesday afternoon. The Bolt Vox was delivered by fedex to my house just now. Since it shipped, the new TiVo was added to my account. The Pmt. Plan has been "Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee". The Device Options has been "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.". It still says that even though the box has been delivered. I will have to hook it up tonight (wife wouldn't do that). With respect to the Premiere I used for the coupon code, since shipping the Device Options has said "There is an open balance in your account." I am not sure if I will have to call in to activate, if it will be activated on it's own, or if I can activate it over the internet. Only time will tell.


Just confirming others' experience. During shipping the new device had a status of Pending Activation. Once I booted it and it connected with TiVO, the device became activated WITHOUT having to call TiVo. It just worked. All of my devices have their proper status online now. Like others, I did NOT have to call TiVo to activate the new Vox from this promotion.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Help an old member out: when asked to select your country hit the remote's Info button. I'm curious what software is being delivered these days. I see there's a post about running Guided Setup twice. That usually means an extra step to load Hydra.


My two Bolts arrived last night (500GB White and 500GB VOX Black). Over lunch time today I booted the VOX one and let it run through Guided Setup. First time through it booted with 20.6.3.RC14-USC-11-849. Unit rebooted and the next time GS appeared the software version was 21.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849. I hope this helps!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JLV03 said:


> My two Bolts arrived last night (500GB White and 500GB VOX Black). Over lunch time today I booted the VOX one and let it run through Guided Setup. First time through it booted with 20.6.3.RC14-USC-11-849. Unit rebooted and the next time GS appeared the software version was 21.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849. I hope this helps!


Amazing they still ship with that software. Thanks!

BTW, that's from 2016.


----------



## stonewallers (Apr 8, 2010)

stonewallers said:


> Looking for a little bit of advice here.  I know the question of which units to use came up previously (and I read that discussion) but I'd like to ask a similar question. My question is both which device(s) to upgrade and how many.
> 
> I have an s2, a tivoHD, and 3 2-tuner premieres all eligible. I also have a roamio and 3 minis (old version). Not running hydra on any system. Believe it or not, the s2 is still connected on an old CRT tv using a digital box in the garage.
> ...


I ordered the 500GB white bolt and used the TSN from the S2. I haven't decide yet if I will upgrade any of the others or replace with minis. If the later I may wait to see if they go on sale.

A question which risks being slightly off-topic, if I remove the cable card from one of my 2-tuner premieres and pair with the Bolt, will that cable card-less premiere still work as a streaming device?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stonewallers said:


> A question which risks being slightly off-topic, if I remove the cable card from one of my 2-tuner premieres and pair with the Bolt, will that cable card-less premiere still work as a streaming device?


Yes.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate to admit how long I've been trying to get through to Tivo. There is a "known problem" if you can't remember password for account, and I haven't been there for years. Customer "Service" lines are blocked. Chatting seems to be the only way to contact, but they're no help. I asked if the service contract upgrade could apply to a new purchase from Best Buy. I don't see anything about purchasing the machine from Tivo in the promo. I might just do that and return it in a week if I can't get service upgrade.
They still have the 1 T. model available. I think my fallback position may be to rent box from Verizon; their new machine does most of what the Bolt does. Alternatively, I think I remember that some of the forum members may have a better, "less used" customer service number. Either getting it here or a PM would certainly be appreciated.
Thanx,
Richard


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Richard in Marin said:


> I hate to admit how long I've been trying to get through to Tivo. There is a "known problem" if you can't remember password for account, and I haven't been there for years. Customer "Service" lines are blocked. Chatting seems to be the only way to contact, but they're no help. I asked if the service contract upgrade could apply to a new purchase from Best Buy. I don't see anything about purchasing the machine from Tivo in the promo. I might just do that and return it in a week if I can't get service upgrade.
> They still have the 1 T. model available. I think my fallback position may be to rent box from Verizon; their new machine does most of what the Bolt does. Alternatively, I think I remember that some of the forum members may have a better, "less used" customer service number. Either getting it here or a PM would certainly be appreciated.
> Thanx,
> Richard


You use your Tivo TSN as a coupon code at TiVo.com/shop which is how the discount is applied. Won't work through another retailer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> How will we go about switching my Mini to him and the newly ordered Mini to me? Do we just have to call TiVo?


If you have all the information for both accounts and devices, you might be able to get the boxes transferred in a single phone call - depending on the skill of the TiVo rep. Though chances for success might improve if you and your dad are both on the line or the phone can be passed between you.

The normal process is the seller calls TiVo Support to initiate the ownership transfer for a specific device TSN, and receives a reference number from TiVo. The seller then provides this ref# to the buyer/recipient, who would then contact TiVo Support, supplying the reference # to complete the transfer.



cwoody222 said:


> How long will it take?


The transfer is pretty much instantaneous, but you'd need the transferred box and any other DVRs on the account/network to make one or more TiVo service connections to get the updated account information pulled down to all the critical boxes. See here for related/more info:

MoCa with separate OTA coax



cwoody222 said:


> Will the Mini's still work in their new homes before the transfer takes place?


They can be networked, but they won't be able to connect to their respective new host DVR until each Mini and its associated host DVR have connected to the TiVo service to be made aware of the new account relationships just arranged via support.


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

New TiVo showed up today, set it up and everything is working - but not sure how to get it to link to my tivo.com account? Do I need to call or will it just show up because TiVo knows it is me?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

eric_mcgovern said:


> New TiVo showed up today, set it up and everything is working - but not sure how to get it to link to my tivo.com account? Do I need to call or will it just show up because TiVo knows it is me?


Have you logged into your account at tivo.com? The unit should be there.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you logged into your account at tivo.com? The unit should be there.


+1. My new units were in my account as of yesterday morning. They arrived (with a "thud", thanks FedEx! ) on my porch this afternoon. Now, on to connect...


----------



## supersuit (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an eligible TSN -- $150. Thanks.


----------



## Skydiva (Aug 2, 2018)

rdrrepair said:


> I got this offer for six of my S2 boxes and two for my S3 units. I'm willing to sell 3 of the S2's but only as the TSN, I don't feel like shipping them. What does the collective wisdom think would be a fair price? Obviously a level of trust would be involved here.


If I don't get any joy trying to order one, will be interested in one of these. As it happens, my Roamio HD bit the dust a couple of weeks ago. I've got a Humax HD sitting in the closet but it hasn't connected in some time; will still try the TSN.


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you logged into your account at tivo.com? The unit should be there.


Nope, ain't there - guess I need to call TiVo. I thought maybe I needed to force a few connections, but no dice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

eric_mcgovern said:


> Nope, ain't there - guess I need to call TiVo. I thought maybe I needed to force a few connections, but no dice.


Strange. Did you order a new BOLT via the current promo using the TSN of an eligible unit active within your account?


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Strange. Did you order a new BOLT via the current promo using the TSN of an eligible unit active within your account?


Figured out what is wrong via chat, ordered it using a different email address than my main TiVo address - so now the new box is sitting on the different email. I have to call to fix....


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My Bolt arrived today and after setting it up I was impressed with how small it is compared to my Premiere and Series 3 OLED. However I have several issues with the Bolt.

During the guided setup is said to press Select on the remote, but there is no Select on the remote (It's the OK button). I lost 4 channels and several others keep breaking up. I don't like the new interface (Hydra?). This interface makes me take numerous button pushes that took me less on my other Tivo's. The remote voice button is easy to accidentally press because its next to the arrow down and Guide buttons. The remote doesn't have an aspect (Zoom), button to easily change this. The Bolt front panel only shows one red light for recording, would be nice to know how many channels it's recording at a glance. And SD content looks terrible, the Premiere was much better at this.

At this point I'm kind of thinking I made a mistake upgrading to the Bolt, the tuners were better in my Premiere and Series 3 OLED. I'm really disappointed that I've lost 4 channels with this Bolt, two of which were CBS and FOX. The signal strength meter didn't show a signal, yet with the same antenna on the Premiere the signal was strong.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Resist said:


> My Bolt arrived today and after setting it up I was impressed with how small it is compared to my Premiere and Series 3 OLED. However I have several issues with the Bolt.
> 
> During the guided setup is said to press Select on the remote, but there is no Select on the remote (It's the OK button). I lost 4 channels and several others keep breaking up. I don't like the new interface (Hydra?). This interface makes me take numerous button pushes that took me less on my other Tivo's. The remote voice button is easy to accidentally press because its next to the arrow down and Guide buttons. The remote doesn't have an aspect (Zoom), button to easily change this. The Bolt front panel only shows one red light for recording, would be nice to know how many channels it's recording at a glance. And SD content looks terrible, the Premiere was much better at this.
> 
> At this point I'm kind of thinking I made a mistake upgrading to the Bolt, the tuners were better in my Premiere and Series 3 OLED. I'm really disappointed that I've lost 4 channels with this Bolt, two of which were CBS and FOX. The signal strength meter didn't show a signal, yet with the same antenna on the Premiere the signal was strong.


 Ive also have heard these bolts have the worst reception. I got in on this promo allowed me to retire a Romeo if you're intrested in buying it. I think I've heard reports roamio has better antennae than the Premier but I could be wrong. capability wise since you don't like hydra, roamio performance should be about the same as the bolt if you don't mind missing that streaming stuff and plex only does 720 p if you use that. Romeo is slightly bigger than the bolt.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I hooked the Premiere back up to my TV, going to call Tivo tomorrow and see if I can get my money back and the lifetime back on my Series 3 OLED. I just don't understand how the tuners can be worse on the Bolt, and why their new interface had to be so complicated. The main reason I bought a Tivo years ago was because the interface was simple, at the time cable TV DVR's were so complicated. I'm disappointed that Tivo has gone backwards.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Resist said:


> I hooked the Premiere back up to my TV, going to call Tivo tomorrow and see if I can get my money back and the lifetime back on my Series 3 OLED. I just don't understand how the tuners can be worse on the Bolt, and why their new interface had to be so complicated. The main reason I bought a Tivo years ago was because the interface was simple, at the time cable TV DVR's were so complicated. I'm disappointed that Tivo has gone backwards.


1) Are the Bolt tuners not successfully receiving your channels (OTA I assume)?
2) You can revert the UI to the old UI if you choose. There are tons of posts debating the pros/cons of the new interface


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

There's a 30 day return window, so returning the purchase shouldn't be a problem. Same with the deactivation- per the email, the upgraded units won't be deactivated until after September 7th, one month after the sale ends.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ah30k said:


> 1) Are the Bolt tuners not successfully receiving your channels (OTA I assume)?
> 2) You can revert the UI to the old UI if you choose. There are tons of posts debating the pros/cons of the new interface


As I said, the Bolt isn't even showing a signal for those channels, using their signal strength meter. Yet my Premiere and Series 3 OLED show high strength for the same channels.

I see no pro to this new interface, but if I can't get my channels back then there is no point in reverting back to the old UI. Even this new remote sucks, a simple thing like the backspace using the left arrow button doesn't work on the new remote, you have use a different button for this.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm new to Hydra myself but I think I prefer it despite the drawbacks. The design of the new remote I'll have to get used to but I think I prefer. I like the thumb buttons are farther down which will make them harder to press by accident and their smaller which is good. I think I also like the mute and record buttons separated farther now. The enlarge skip button is the biggest improvement though for me on the new remote.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

Finally bit on this deal. Retired 2 TiVo HD's after 9 years of solid service. The lack of speed/responsiveness was getting frustrating (especially SLOW reboots after power outages) and one of the power supply recently failed. Upgraded for 1 White Bolt 500 & 1 Vox 3TB. Given the evolution of streaming, I have a feeling this may be my last TiVo hardware purchase, so feel good about bringing all current.

My main unit had been a 500 Bolt (upgraded fan and 3TB Toshiba) this past year, and to my surprise, the white color really grew on me. Remote is SO much easier to find/see in a dark room, and the unit camouflages nicely when mounted (white mounts, white wall). I have little interest in remote voice commands and will downconvert to Hydra if needed, but figured I'd finally treat myself to a 3TB model I don't need to upgrade myself, or be concerned with a voided warranty (first time for everything). I may end up buying a white remote to pair with the 3TB, possibly non-Vox version so I don't accidentally toggle voice commands or trigger hydra upgrade.

Not thrilled in lacking an OTA option with an expensive 3TB unit, but do I have other OTA capable units... and my reality will be cable for a while. I also found 4 tuners lacking a few times this past year during the fall 'new tv show' season, even if it was just a few minutes where the end/beginning of recordings overlapped.. while i was watching live news, football, or hockey. 

Despite my rambling, I really wanted to pause and THANK EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM for being such a great community of smart & helpful people... especially in the age of internet vitriol. Always a great place to visit and learn. It's made a huge difference for me in my 15 years as a TiVo user (converting from UltimateTV to DirecTiVo to cablecard models). Thank you much!


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

oh, and I won't ever miss those 802.11 b/g usb wifi adapters =)


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

As I posted earlier, I took advantage of this offer for one Bolt for me. In reading through the thread am I understanding correctly that there are still two more available upgrades with the same TSN?

If so, I don't need them and if someone wants them, send me an IM and I can sell them to you cheaply (what's the going rate now?) using Zelle for payment.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Resist said:


> As I said, the Bolt isn't even showing a signal for those channels, using their signal strength meter. Yet my Premiere and Series 3 OLED show high strength for the same channels.


Makes me wonder if the BOLT's guide data isn't erroneous. You might want to verify that thee BOLT is attempting to tune the correct frequency for those channels, via Diagnostics.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

bacevedo said:


> As I posted earlier, I took advantage of this offer for one Bolt for me. In reading through the thread am I understanding correctly that there are still two more available upgrades with the same TSN?
> 
> If so, I don't need them and if someone wants them, send me an IM and I can sell them to you cheaply (what's the going rate now?) using Zelle for payment.


If you already used your TSN for a purchase under this promo, you now won't be able to go back and use the same TSN. (You can try it yourself.... go to the promo page, add a Bolt, or two, and try to re-use your TSN..... won't work.)


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Makes me wonder if the BOLT's guide data isn't erroneous. You might want to verify that thee BOLT is attempting to tune the correct frequency for those channels, via Diagnostics.


Nothing to do with the Guide Data, it's the channel signal strength. The Bolt is tuned to the correct channel frequency because every so often the channel comes in but is highly pixelated, then it loses the signal. The tuners are just terrible in the Bolt.


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

KenGlad said:


> To Summer Breeze or not to Summer Breeze - that is the question. (*I'm looking for advice *)
> 
> *What I have:*
> 
> ...


P.S. I just thought of an option number four:

4. I have a spare unused room that currently has a $6.99/month Time Warner Spectrum box. I was thinking of replacing that box with yet another used $100 lifetime Mini from eBay (I've already got a couple of those in other rooms). But I *think *I could do this instead: Keep my Summer-Breeze-eligible lifetime series 3, hook *it *up in that spare room (instead of the Spectrum box or instead of a Mini), don't even bother to rent a cable-card for it, and I *think *I can use it to simply playback recordings off my Roamio, right? Then, if there's another "summer-breeze" a year from now, I can consider taking the plunge next summer instead.​Does that make any sense?


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Help an old member out: when asked to select your country hit the remote's Info button. I'm curious what software is being delivered these days. I see there's a post about running Guided Setup twice. That usually means an extra step to load Hydra.


20.6.3.RC14


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

Resist said:


> At this point I'm kind of thinking I made a mistake upgrading to the Bolt, the tuners were better in my Premiere and Series 3 OLED. I'm really disappointed that I've lost 4 channels with this Bolt, two of which were CBS and FOX. The signal strength meter didn't show a signal, yet with the same antenna on the Premiere the signal was strong.


I appreciate you sharing your experience. That is a genuine disappointment. Sorry that you had to experience this first hand and with your own money. I was close to ordering. I appreciate you taking one for the team. I hope you can rollback that purchase and get your life back to normal.

So... we have a crappier user interface combined with crappier hardware. Thanks Rovi C-suite. All of you "leaders" suck at what you do. Meanwhile these C-suiters are filling their bank accounts with the money coming from the legacy work put into the company by others long gone. Disgusting.

I wonder which of these people are most responsible for failing to improve upon a previously great Tivo product?

Raghavendra Rau
INTERIM PRESIDENT AND CEO

Samir Armaly
STRATEGIC IP ADVISOR

Peter Halt
CHIEF FINANCIAL OFFICER

Sean Matthews
EXECUTIVE VICE PRESIDENT, STRATEGY AND CORPORATE DEVELOPMENT

Arvin Patel
EXECUTIVE VICE PRESIDENT AND CHIEF INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY OFFICER

Pamela A. Sergeeff
EXECUTIVE VICE PRESIDENT, GENERAL COUNSEL AND CHIEF COMPLIANCE OFFICER

Worst management ever!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

avaddict said:


> I appreciate you sharing your experience. That is a genuine disappointment.


I'm the guy that's always telling other people how great the Tivo experience is, so yeah this is a disappointment, a huge disappointment.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

mahermusic said:


> If you already used your TSN for a purchase under this promo, you now won't be able to go back and use the same TSN. (You can try it yourself.... go to the promo page, add a Bolt, or two, and try to re-use your TSN..... won't work.)


Yet they keep sending me the same Summer Breeze promotion e-mail over and over listing the same already used TSN.

The 500gb VOX is listed as OUT OF STOCK (I'd never buy any VOX associated with Hydra anyway), but White Bolts are still available.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Resist said:


> Nothing to do with the Guide Data, it's the channel signal strength. The Bolt is tuned to the correct channel frequency because every so often the channel comes in but is highly pixelated, then it loses the signal. The tuners are just terrible in the Bolt.





krkaufman said:


> Makes me wonder if the BOLT's guide data isn't erroneous. You might want to verify that thee BOLT is attempting to tune the correct frequency for those channels, via Diagnostics.


After five posts on the same issue it will take time to check all the suggestions.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I jumped on this deal retiring one of my spare S2 units. I've got two TiVo email accounts, one for NY and the other for NC.

I was able to use the NC series 2 TSN within my NY account to order this. It appears that the only thing required is a good TSN for your promo code.

I didn't use the email link, I ordered from a different account & different address than the TSN was assigned.

Appears to be very laxed with few safeguards in place to prevent fraud. Nothing showing up "Yet" on my N.C. Series 2 account, showing future deactivation. Keep an eye on your accounts September 8th for fraud.

Primary reasons for jumping on this was cost vs price of a mini. Add in the recording & 4 tuners it's a big win. I'll also use this as the host for all my other minis to minimize potential conflicts with tuner allocation on our primary units.

@JoeKustra I'll hit info during country selection for you


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Can Mini VOX be reverted back to older operating system, i.e., Rollback Hydra?

How does Mini VOX compare to TiVo mini ver 2, 93000?

Considering another Bolt+ and 2 minis of some sort to complete my whole house setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can Mini VOX be reverted back to older operating system, i.e., Rollback Hydra?


The software running on *any* Mini, v1-VOX, will be upgraded or downgraded to match the software running on the Mini's configured host DVR.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> The software running on *any* Mini, v1-VOX, will be upgraded or downgraded to match the software running on the Mini's configured host DVR.


BTW, I was able to get my Mini VOX working with my Roamio remote in RF mode with Hydra. Now I need to make it work in RF mode when running TE3. The Mini VOX with Hydra has remote diagnostics. They are bad.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, I was able to get my Mini VOX working with my Roamio remote in RF mode with Hydra. Now I need to make it work in RF mode when running TE3. The Mini VOX with Hydra has remote diagnostics. They are bad.


"Bad" as in good?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> "Bad" as in good?


No, bad as in wrong. Same with the new additions to System Information on the Hydra host.


----------



## bfagan (Dec 31, 2009)

I received the email offer but it only mentioned my premiereXL and not my series2, both of which have lifetime service. Even though my series2 had been in the closet and inactive for years I set out to try and get the deal using the series2. In the end I was finally able to get the deal using the old series2. Long story short - I dug out the series2, hooked it up, and went through multiple updates until it was up to date (2-3 hours). I then called in they said it was eligible and I made the purchase.

Prior to that I had called three times. First time the guy said they would accept my inactive series2 so I said thanks and went on to discuss it with my wife. Next day I called and they said there was no way they could accept the series2 since it wasn't active during the stated date range. Next day I called again and the girl checked and saw it wasn't active, so again, no go. So I figured I'd spend the effort to hook the old series2 up and make it current and active. That worked even though it was past the stated date range.

I thought I'd report my tale here in case it helps anyone else. It was kinda nostalgic seeing the old series2 UI with the wavy little tivo man up in the corner and all the fuzzy background pictures and weird animations. But it also reminded me of how clunky it was - anytime you go to do anything it interrupts your video with full screen menus. But, it was cutting edge in 2000.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

avaddict said:


> So... we have a crappier user interface combined with crappier hardware. Thanks Rovi C-suite. All of you "leaders" suck at what you do.


Both of these were done or nearly done prior to the acquisition.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

“But it also reminded me of how clunky it was - anytime you go to do anything it interrupts your video with full screen menus.”

OTOH, that Discovery Bar across the top on the “newer” interface takes up valuable real estate and there's still no option to hide it! Nor is there a way to HIDE the time, which is always displayed on the home screen (and elsewhere, too, right?!).

I like the speed of the Romio, but much prefer the spartan interface that focuses only on what you want and the larger font on the Series 2.

Nevertheless, the key feature I couldn't live without now is the listing of a show by series and episode! Every time, I use the Series 2, that’s the info I wish it had. Still, wish that it would be the default for the Roamio; repeatedly pressing that B button (e.g., with a new show) to get the season-episode list is a nuisance.

As to the topic at hand, Summer Breeze, I would have been tempted had it been for a Roamio. As it stands, it's more of a Desert Wind! Plus, I’d have to give up the DVD recorder/player of the Series 2!


----------



## stonewallers (Apr 8, 2010)

KenGlad said:


> P.S. I just thought of an option number four:
> 
> 4. I have a spare unused room that currently has a $6.99/month Time Warner Spectrum box. I was thinking of replacing that box with yet another used $100 lifetime Mini from eBay (I've already got a couple of those in other rooms). But I *think *I could do this instead: Keep my Summer-Breeze-eligible lifetime series 3, hook *it *up in that spare room (instead of the Spectrum box or instead of a Mini), don't even bother to rent a cable-card for it, and I *think *I can use it to simply playback recordings off my Roamio, right? Then, if there's another "summer-breeze" a year from now, I can consider taking the plunge next summer instead.​Does that make any sense?


That is exactly my plan, but with a premiere. I'm using the premiere because of the ability to stream rather than transfer. On the HD unit, I believe you can transfer recordings but streaming isn't possible. Just something to think about. On the plus side you can connect an antenna to the TivoHD so could get local live tv that way.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

krkaufman said:


> If you have all the information for both accounts and devices, you might be able to get the boxes transferred in a single phone call - depending on the skill of the TiVo rep. Though chances for success might improve if you and your dad are both on the line or the phone can be passed between you.


Thank you, this is what I wanted to know. We'll be able to pass the phone between us so I'm hoping this will be easy with a phone call.


----------



## KenGlad (Jul 17, 2018)

stonewallers said:


> That is exactly my plan, but with a premiere. I'm using the premiere because of the ability to stream rather than transfer. On the HD unit, I believe you can transfer recordings but streaming isn't possible. Just something to think about. On the plus side you can connect an antenna to the TivoHD so could get local live tv that way.


Thanks, Stonewallers. But note that where I live, antennaweb predicts I *might *be able to get 1 station if I had a gigantic amplified directional roof antenna. So OTA is a no-go for me. When I got the Roamio, I stopped using the Series 3. But maybe I'll hook it up this weekend, and see what transfer/streaming capabilities it gives me...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Called Tivo about my tuner issue and told them I wanted my money back, but they wanted me to speak with tech support, so I did. Told the tech everything I did to get the Bolt to see the missing channels. Then she tells me to try things that I just got done telling her that I did. Even asked if I tried moving the Bolt in a different location, I was like...that box location never effected any of my other Tivo's and I doubt it would effect this Bolt in any way. Then I said I just wanted my money back, and I was connected to another rep. Ultimately I agreed to having them replace the Bolt, and was assured it would be a new Bolt. However, I have little hope it will make any difference. After reading more and more posts about Bolts with OTA tuner issues, I think Tivo used lower quality tuners in this box.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I received an email telling me that my Bolt has shipped. Just checked my NY account and I have a new Bolt showing with TSN already set. Apparently I've got an open balance on all my devices? IDK how that's possible... I'm sure it's a website glitch. Anyone else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> IDK how that's possible... I'm sure it's a website glitch. Anyone else?


TiVo has installed Hydra on their servers.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a quirk of their system when they start a billing operation. I saw it, too, and checked billing history to convince myself that it wasn't true. The status will revert once the payment on the new Bolt goes through. I suggest ignoring it for a week, then go in and check again.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm running into an issue downgrading the UI.

I complete all the required steps and confirm I want to downgrade. It says may take up to an hr. Shortly later it starts up with the OLD UI that I DO want. Then I start guided setup and it downloads and installs Hydra again. WtH? Any advise?


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Just received my VOX Bolt 3TB, and out of the box it has a bad HDMI port. Flickering distorted, skewed video on one TV, and no signal at all on a second set. 

Hopefully this is a one off, and I get a replacement that works!


----------



## spiegepj10 (Jan 25, 2018)

rdrrepair said:


> I received an email telling me that my Bolt has shipped. Just checked my NY account and I have a new Bolt showing with TSN already set. Apparently I've got an open balance on all my devices? IDK how that's possible... I'm sure it's a website glitch. Anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 35832


Same thing happened to my account. It went back to normal after a couple days.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

JLV03 said:


> My two Bolts arrived last night (500GB White and 500GB VOX Black). Over lunch time today I booted the VOX one and let it run through Guided Setup. First time through it booted with 20.6.3.RC14-USC-11-849. Unit rebooted and the next time GS appeared the software version was 21.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849. I hope this helps!


Have you set up the white non-Vox unit yet? I ordered a white non-Vox myself, and am curious if it sets up in S3, or automatically upgrades to Hydra like the Vox version.

I was planning to keep mine new in box for a while (uncertain if I gift it/keep it), but prefer to avoid Hydra. Based on some recent feedback in the forum, it seems some have struggled getting the down-convert to work... so it seems I'd need to open/set up and make sure S3 UI is possible/functional before the 30 day return window closes. Also assume I'd need to perform the same down-convert steps to any hard drive upgrade.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

opus123 said:


> Have you set up the white non-Vox unit yet? I ordered a white non-Vox myself, and am curious if it sets up in S3, or automatically upgrades to Hydra like the Vox version.
> 
> I was planning to keep mine new in box for a while (uncertain if I gift it/keep it), but prefer to avoid Hydra. Based on some recent feedback in the forum, it seems some have struggled getting the down-convert to work... so it seems I'd need to open/set up and make sure S3 UI is possible/functional before the 30 day return window closes. Also assume I'd need to perform the same down-convert steps to any hard drive upgrade.


FWIW I ordered sunday and My 500G Non-Vox (refurbished) Bolt upgrades right to S4/hydra. It takes you through guided setup, reboots, takes you through guided setup again, and then once it finishes and you hit the TiVo button, it brings up the hydra interface. The guided setup is the old style menu.

I bought two with my old Premiere XL4 TSN, one for me and one for a friend who lives in town. My bolt has the V312 error and the downgrade issue, his is perfectly fine. We're both running 12.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849

I hope the problem is due to mine being a refurb, which gave me a 50% success rate. But if the refurb has Hydra I'd expect the new would too.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Matt. I would assume the reconditioned ones would be more likely to have S4/Hydra due to the testing before resale, but I suspect you're right that all units are compelled to upgrade into S4. Did Tivo package the Vox or non-Vox remote with your refurbished unit?

Would be interested to learn what other recently purchased White non-Vox owners experienced.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

(Can we kill the “S4” term, as a reference to gen4/Hydra/21.*/TE4/TiVo Experience 4/The New TiVo Experience, in its crib?)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Resist said:


> As I said, the Bolt isn't even showing a signal for those channels, using their signal strength meter. Yet my Premiere and Series 3 OLED show high strength for the same channels.





Resist said:


> Nothing to do with the Guide Data, it's the channel signal strength. The Bolt is tuned to the correct channel frequency because every so often the channel comes in but is highly pixelated, then it loses the signal. The tuners are just terrible in the Bolt.


OK that's a little different than what you posted about not getting any signal for those channels. If you are occasionally getting signal for them (although pixelated) what is the signal strength showing? I too was suspecting that the guide data with the new Bolt had the wrong frequencies for these channels as well but if you have confirmed the frequencies in the diagnostics and are some times receiving the channel that rules that out (but would still be good to see what the level is compared to one of the other OTA channels). Does anyone know what Broadcom chipset the Bolt uses for the tuner or if it's built into the main Broadcom chipset? I could only find a teadown reference on the Roamio that indicated it used the Broadcom BCM3128LG (Tuner, 8-QAM Receivers, Full-band Capture, 40 nm - MFG: BROADCOM CORP. - MPN: BCM3128LG)



Resist said:


> I see no pro to this new interface, but if I can't get my channels back then there is no point in reverting back to the old UI. Even this new remote sucks, a simple thing like the backspace using the left arrow button doesn't work on the new remote, you have use a different button for this.


That's really the interface and not the remote. If you downgraded to the gen3 UI, then it would work as you expect.

Scott


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

opus123 said:


> Thanks Matt. I would assume the reconditioned ones would be more likely to have S4/Hydra due to the testing before resale, but I suspect you're right that all units are compelled to upgrade into S4. Did Tivo package the Vox or non-Vox remote with your refurbished unit?
> 
> Would be interested to learn what other recently purchased White non-Vox owners experienced.


Non-Vox remote.


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

Got the new Bolt Vox on Thursday - the wife always initially hates technology, "changes"- Well, she is right about the new Tivo horizontal program guide format. It was easier to see and schedule future recordings on the Roamio. You could pick a station then quickly scroll down the right side column to find several days worth of program listings.
That said, I set up her iPad with the Tivo app and showed her that the program interface looks like her Roamio did. She is happy again. In just a few minutes time, all of her TV recording was scheduled for the next few days. The Bolt Vox programming layout seems to me, to be geared more towards immediate video consumption, rather than scheduling a series of future recordings on TV.

added: I think I will order a new VOX remote for my white Bolt and switch over to Hydra- I am more into searching for instant video gratification than recording future shows.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Does anyone know what Broadcom chipset the Bolt uses for the tuner or if it's built into the main Broadcom chipset? I could only find a teadown reference on the Roamio that indicated it used the Broadcom BCM3128LG (Tuner, 8-QAM Receivers, Full-band Capture, 40 nm - MFG: BROADCOM CORP. - MPN: BCM3128LG)
> Scott


The Bolt uses BCM7449. If the tuners are built into the BDM7449, then they must support both OTA and catv, which would imply that the Bolt+ with 6 tuners would use a different processor.

I haven't been able to locate a spec sheet for the BCM7449. I'm guessing the tuners are in a separate chip, simply because that was the case for the Roamio. Anybody have photos of the Bolt circuit board?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Gold51 said:


> Got the new Bolt Vox on Thursday - the wife always initially hates technology, "changes"- Well, she is right about the new Tivo horizontal program guide format. It was easier to see and schedule future recordings on the Roamio. You could pick a station then quickly scroll down the right side column to find several days worth of program listings.
> That said, I set up her iPad with the Tivo app and showed her that the program interface looks like her Roamio did. She is happy again. In just a few minutes time, all of her TV recording was scheduled for the next few days. The Bolt Vox programming layout seems to me, to be geared more towards immediate video consumption, rather than scheduling a series of future recordings on TV.
> 
> added: I think I will order a new VOX remote for my white Bolt and switch over to Hydra- I am more into searching for instant video gratification than recording future shows.


 That's what I recently did. I ordered a white Vox remote on eBay since I wanted a white one. I wanted to use mine on a Mini so I called tivo and they mailed me a Bluetooth vox dongle for free


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> OK that's a little different than what you posted about not getting any signal for those channels. If you are occasionally getting signal for them (although pixelated) what is the signal strength showing?


By occasionally, I saw a pixelated signal twice. I didn't check the signal strength during that time. But afterwards the signal strength was zero and stayed that way, I got frustrated and disconnected the Bolt. I reinstalled my Premiere and the channels were back showing a signal strength of 70. I sent the Bolt back to Tivo and am awaiting a replacement. If the replacement can't get those channels either, then I'm done with Bolt.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

snerd said:


> I haven't been able to locate a spec sheet for the BCM7449. I'm guessing the tuners are in a separate chip, simply because that was the case for the Roamio. Anybody have photos of the Bolt circuit board?


I'm guessing they are separate as well. I found a screenshot that showed the Bolt (Bolt+?) used the BCM7449 but other early announcements that indicated it used the BCM7445.

*** Official - Tivo: Bolt *** - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

Broadcom Powers TiVo's New Ultra HD Set-top Box Solution










Scott


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

TiVo BOLT VOX 1 TB back in stock i wasn't going to get one i just did the last offer and got a 3 tb bolt+ but they let me use the Premiere 2 tuner tsn i used last time so i can keep my xL4 with lifetime put it the spare bedroom room and get rid of the old comcast hd box


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sideshot said:


> TiVo BOLT VOX 1 TB back in stock i wasn't going to get one i just did the last offer and got a 3 tb bolt+ but they let me use the Premiere 2 tuner tsn i used last time so i can keep my xL4 with lifetime put it the spare bedroom room and get rid of the old comcast hd box


Lucky. Tried to use previously used TSN but it did not work.

Planning on upgrading 3 Premieres to 3 TB Bolt+ today.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> Lucky. Tried to use previously used TSN but it did not work.
> 
> Planning on upgrading 3 Premieres to 3 TB Bolt+ today.


if the tsn is in the Summer Breeze promo email they sent you it is good to use


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> Lucky. Tried to use previously used TSN but it did not work.
> 
> Planning on upgrading 3 Premieres to 3 TB Bolt+ today.


 Save your lifetimed Premiere for another room to stream and for spare storage. Or, give one to a friend or relative.

I've got two Series2 TSN that I'm still willing to sell. Hit me up via a pm if interested.

_Edit to remove: *My understanding, based on others reporting here, is that each TSN can get you up to 3 units._


----------



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

Last Thursday, I ordered a couple of Bolt VOX 500GBs on a single TSN code. At the time, the Bolt VOX 1TB version was listed as out-of-stock (OOS). By Friday, that 1TB version was back in stock, while the VOX 500GB was now OOS.

This morning I took at peak at my TiVo account online, expecting to see two new boxes showing up sooner or later in my list of Active Devices. Instead, in my Order History I saw that the status of each of the two Bolt VOX 500GB boxes that I ordered on Thursday was CANCELLED.

I now suspect that the VOX 1TB model was probably never OOS, as temporarily reported online. I suspect that it was only the VOX 500GB that went OOS early --- and was probably OOS at the time of my order.

Or maybe my two boxes were cancelled because I put multiple boxes on a single TSN?

Anybody else have their order for a VOX 500GB from late last week quietly cancelled?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Mahty said:


> Anybody else have their order for a VOX 500GB from late last week quietly cancelled?


Nope. I ordered two 500GB VOXs, and just received both. I did use two separate TSN's, though...


----------



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

mahermusic said:


> Nope. I ordered two 500GB VOXs, and just received both. I did use two separate TSN's, though...


Did you place your orders before last Thursday (02 August)? I suspect that it may have been at some point on that day that the Bolt VOX 500GBs went OOS.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mahty said:


> Or maybe my two boxes were cancelled because I put multiple boxes on a single TSN?


I would suspect this is the reason given the offer but we'll have to see if anyone else had their order cancelled who tried to do the same.

Scott


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

My VOX, from 8/3, has not been cancelled. 1TSN for 1 VOX. Haven't received it yet, but it shows that it's enroute


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Sadly I switched to Google TV and haven't been using my TiVo. Is it crazy to take this deal to buy a discounted Bolt and sell it on ebay right away? I only found out about the deal when looking to see how much I should try to sell my Premiere for.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I have too many boxes on my account due to family that I never transferred off. Is anyone else not able to see the option to create a new account on TiVo.com? No matter where I go I only see login or activate a device. Checkout is the only place I can find to create an account now but you can't save the account without checking out.

I don't want to put the summer sale boxes on a separate account.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> have too many boxes on my account due to family that I never transferred off. Is anyone else not able to see the option to create a new account on TiVo.com? No matter where I go I only see login or activate a device. Checkout is the only place I can find to create an account now but you can't save the account without checking out.
> 
> I don't want to put the summer sale boxes on a separate account.


Sounds like you need to move your family ones to another account first.

Scott


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> Sounds like you need to move your family one's to another account first.
> 
> Scott


Right, the problem is TiVo took away the ability to create an account online without a purchase. When you go login in on TiVo.com, you can only forget password or activate a TiVo from a Cable Provider. There is no option to just create an account. She had to go through support to create an account so we could transfer them.

It was quick and painless, but just surprised the new site doesn't let you create a TiVo account without a purchase.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

12 is the max for one account.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rdrrepair said:


> 12 is the max for one account.


Yes and I had 10 on my primary account with thoughts of upgrading all my HDs which would put me over the limit which was the whole point of me doing this. I knew the limit and to transfer TiVos to another account since this is probably the 15th time doing it. I haven't done it since the Rovi acquisition and the revamping of the site since previously I would just create a new account online and transfer in a single call.

Still stupid you have to contact customer service to create a TiVo account because they removed the option online.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

pmiranda said:


> Is it crazy to take this deal to buy a discounted Bolt and sell it on ebay right away?


You can just sell your eligible TSN as a discount code.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ah30k said:


> You can just sell your eligible TSN as a discount code.


Yeah, there's a chance the TSN will net you as much profit as the BOLT would, after accounting for eBay fees on the BOLT sale.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

KenGlad said:


> are you ignoring a Summer Breeze offer, like I am considering doing?


I'm curious as to why people might consider holding on as _I_ can't get myself to bite on this offer, or even sell the service numbers.

I've got a bunch of closeted HDs and a series 3. But I hate to give them up for nothing and I really don't like the Bolts. I got some Bolts with last year's offer but I've run out of people to gift with expensive mediocre stuff so I've also got one of those unopened and closeted.

The HDs are still good for backup in case one of my (or friends') actually-used HDs breaks down on the motherboard level. Or maybe I'll get around to modifying them some day; but the clock is ticking on the usefulness of that if the conventional cable TV delivery system _is_ actually dying out.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

For those that have taken part of the Summer Breeze sale, I and others were able to do credit card Price Rewind refunds last year during a similar promotion. I have just started checking prices online at various retailers. I noticed Best Buy has $30 off the 500-GB model and $80 off the 1-TB model. Last year, I was able to Price Rewind around $80 for a 500-GB model. If anyone finds any discounts greater that the $30 Best Buy deal, please post here or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I just checked and tivo websites still letting me use my same TSN I used last week. is someone in the SF Bay area that wants to buy my new 500 gigabit Vox I just upgraded with new 2TB drive? I have regrets and I want the 6 tuner model


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

drcharlie said:


> For those that have taken part of the Summer Breeze sale, I and others were able to do credit card Price Rewind refunds last year during a similar promotion. I have just started checking prices online at various retailers. I noticed Best Buy has $30 off the 500-GB model and $80 off the 1-TB model. Last year, I was able to Price Rewind around $80 for a 500-GB model. If anyone finds any discounts greater that the $30 Best Buy deal, please post here or PM me. Thanks.


At least with this one, the whole thing -- service and box -- are listed as a bundle item, rather than separate line items. Are you able to do a price rewind when the items aren't broken out as separate?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Right, the problem is TiVo took away the ability to create an account online without a purchase. When you go login in on TiVo.com, you can only forget password or activate a TiVo from a Cable Provider. There is no option to just create an account. She had to go through support to create an account so we could transfer them.
> 
> It was quick and painless, but just surprised the new site doesn't let you create a TiVo account without a purchase.


So if I'm not logged in, I can select to Activate a TiVo from the main page and then it takes me to the page where I can enter a TSN which is if you've *not* purchased your TiVo from them or it's *not* a cable company TiVo. This should work for normal non-TiVo purchases to set up an account but I could see why it might not for a transfer since you normally need to engage TiVo support anyway.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> I'm curious as to why people might consider holding on as _I_ can't get myself to bite on this offer, or even sell the service numbers.


One reason to hold off is that you'd need to part with $300 (plus or minus) now. If you already have an operating unit you'd need to do the cost/benefit tradeoff.

On the flip side, if you hold off, you'd need to gauge the risk of TiVo never doing another transfer promo again or your unit failing and not being able to dial in periodically (the requirement to be eligible).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

leiff said:


> I just checked and tivo websites still letting me use my same TSN I used last week. is someone in the SF Bay area that wants to buy my new 500 gigabit Vox I just upgraded with new 2TB drive? I have regrets and I want the 6 tuner model


I just tried that and got a message stating that the promo code I used had already been redeemed


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

LoadStar said:


> At least with this one, the whole thing -- service and box -- are listed as a bundle item, rather than separate line items. Are you able to do a price rewind when the items aren't broken out as separate?


My email receipt lists the box separate from the All In, the same as last time.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

pmiranda said:


> Sadly I switched to Google TV and haven't been using my TiVo. Is it crazy to take this deal to buy a discounted Bolt and sell it on ebay right away? I only found out about the deal when looking to see how much I should try to sell my Premiere for.


Did your Premiere call in to the Mothership at least once between 7/25/17 and 7/25/18?


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Dang I hadn't thought about the price matching, had I factored that in, I would have bought new instead of refurbished.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Purchased the Bolt 500gb to take the place of my Roamio OTA. Now I'm wondering how often the Roamio has to connect to keep the license current. Or is it safe to wrap up and put in the closet until I want to use it again?


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

LoadStar said:


> At least with this one, the whole thing -- service and box -- are listed as a bundle item, rather than separate line items. Are you able to do a price rewind when the items aren't broken out as separate?


My email confirmation has separate line items for the Vox ($199.99) and the service. I was assuming Citi will take that as a receipt. I have no other receipt, just a list in the box without price.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> I just tried that and got a message stating that the promo code I used had already been redeemed


 Perhaps in my case it worked because i Phone ordered in my 1st order


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rgr said:


> Purchased the Bolt 500gb to take the place of my Roamio OTA. Now I'm wondering how often the Roamio has to connect to keep the license current. Or is it safe to wrap up and put in the closet until I want to use it again?


It's one of the newer ones with lifetime correct? You should be OK to pack it away until you need it again but I'd probably pull it out if there are any software updates (relatively few now on the gen3 version).

Scott


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

rgr said:


> Purchased the Bolt 500gb to take the place of my Roamio OTA. Now I'm wondering how often the Roamio has to connect to keep the license current. Or is it safe to wrap up and put in the closet until I want to use it again?


Well, since your Roamio is now going to be deactivated on Sept. 7th, if you ever wanted to use it again, you'll need to purchase TiVo service on it to use it.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, there's a chance the TSN will net you as much profit as the BOLT would, after accounting for eBay fees on the BOLT sale.


I decided to go ahead and buy a 1TB Bolt Vox with the deal. The TSN only has a couple days of useful life, but a new box can sit on a shelf for months and still net more profit. It also gives me the choice to go back to cable or cut the cord.
Thanks to this thread for lots of good info. 
FYI, my premiere hadn't phoned home for over a year so I hooked it back up, did updates, tested out the OTA tuner I'd never used before, and by the time I'd finished the web site seems to have let me use the TSN for the promo code.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mahermusic said:


> Well, since your Roamio is now going to be deactivated on Sept. 7th, if you ever wanted to use it again, you'll need to purchase TiVo service on it to use it.


I don't think he used the TSN from his Roamio, since only TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere boxes qualified.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I don't think he used the TSN from his Roamio, since only TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere boxes qualified.


Ah, ok...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Will i still be able to use my tivo premiere after september if IDONT BUY a BOLT?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> Will i still be able to use my tivo premiere after september if IDONT BUY a BOLT?


Yes.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

O.K. thanks , i was worried i might have a brick in my hands. I want to upgrade but my wife doesnt think she wants the new expierence,and besides i never have liked the curved feature of bolt. I hope the next generation of tivo has a standard size box withe the flat bottom,or i might just switch to directvnow this fall when and if they come out with their new streaming box. But then again i absolutely need a dvr so i may just stay with frontier and see whats next for tivo!


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

If I didn't get an email does that mean I'm not eligible for this promotion? How do I tell if I am eligible?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

randian said:


> If I didn't get an email does that mean I'm not eligible for this promotion? How do I tell if I am eligible?


Do you have one of these? If so, then the TSN should qualify. I didn't get the e-mail I believe due to changing the e-mail associated with my account this past year and our old HD qualified (It's sitting in my cart now while I'm trying to decide if I need another TiVo).

Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. Your current box will be deactivated on September 7, 2018.

Scott


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

rgr said:


> Purchased the Bolt 500gb to take the place of my Roamio OTA. Now I'm wondering how often the Roamio has to connect to keep the license current. Or is it safe to wrap up and put in the closet until I want to use it again?


Based on this sale it sounds like it needs to call home once a year. That way it would be eligible for future upgrades should they offer one for roamios.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

snerd said:


> The Bolt uses BCM7449. If the tuners are built into the BDM7449, then they must support both OTA and catv, which would imply that the Bolt+ with 6 tuners would use a different processor.
> 
> I haven't been able to locate a spec sheet for the BCM7449. I'm guessing the tuners are in a separate chip, simply because that was the case for the Roamio. Anybody have photos of the Bolt circuit board?


BCM7445

No spec sheet but the overview lacks any tuner specific details such as digital / analog frequency and encoding support.

As a reference, this is an overview for a silicon tuner MAX3580 Direct-Conversion TV Tuner - Maxim

Notice the frequency details


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> It's one of the newer ones with lifetime correct? You should be OK to pack it away until you need it again but I'd probably pull it out if there are any software updates (relatively few now on the gen3 version).
> 
> Scott


Exactly. My thought is to plug it in every 6 months or so and let it do it's business, then put it back on the shelf. Even that's probably too frequent for Gen3 software updates (which is one thing I like about it - it's stability). Thanks.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I don't think he used the TSN from his Roamio, since only TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere boxes qualified.


Exactly. I should have been clearer - the purchase was based on a Series3. Worked perfectly, but only 2 tuners, and iffy capacitors. Not sure what I'll do with it - yank the hard drive and put it on ebay for parts is my first thought.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

celtic pride said:


> my wife doesnt think she wants the new expierence,


The software can be rolled-back to the prior, traditional look. (The box, itself, not so much.)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> It's one of the newer ones with lifetime correct? You should be OK to pack it away until you need it again but I'd probably pull it out if there are any software updates (relatively few now on the gen3 version).
> 
> Scott


Why pull it out for updates? It'll update to the latest software when put back in use no matter how long it sits idle.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

Wowza, just checked and it seems all models are out of stock except for the White non-Vox 500 GB model. Unless they restock tomorrow, it that model or nothing. Glad I ordered a 3TB model while i could (should deliver this week).

That being said, it wouldn't surprise me if this was be design to help get rid of their white Bolt stock, and go Vox-only.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

rgr said:


> Worked perfectly, but only 2 tuners, and iffy capacitors.


When my Series 3 OLED Tivo kept looping in the start up sequence, I found that a capacity was bulging. I looked up the information on how to replace it and then did it myself, took maybe 20 minutes of going very slow. It was easy.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Why pull it out for updates? It'll update to the latest software when put back in use no matter how long it sits idle.


Doesn't hurt. Some old TiVo's have had a few issues getting past the update phase when left offline long enough (of course those have been older S2/S3 with versions prior to Rovi metadata). And in case they do offer a Roamio "One in a lifetime" sale, he's all set. 

Scott


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

opus123 said:


> That being said, it wouldn't surprise me if this was be design to help get rid of their white Bolt stock, and go Vox-only.


If that's the case it would appear to be a failure, since the Vox units sold out first.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Doesn't hurt.


It actually can, as every power cycle you run a risk of it not powering up successfully.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

randian said:


> If that's the case it would appear to be a failure, since the Vox units sold out first.


If TiVo stops taking orders on the Vox version on the last day of a $99 lifetime deal, they are more likely to move the white non-Vox units. I think its possibly a strategy, because there's no option to backorder the Vox units.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

opus123 said:


> If TiVo stops taking orders on the Vox version on the last day of a $99 lifetime deal, they are more likely to move the white non-Vox units. I think its possibly a strategy, because there's no option to backorder the Vox units.


That makes sense. I'm disappointed they aren't taking backorders. I really wanted a 6-tuner model and I'm not seeing much point in replacing my Roamio Basic with a white Bolt.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

possibly an option. I was able to go into the tivo outlet, add a refurb Roamio Pro with my qualified TSN and it shows in my cart as $99 lifetime, total of $398.


----------



## christoman (Feb 22, 2003)

Was on the fence about pulling the trigger. Lack of stock makes the decision easy. No way I am settling for a 4 tuner Bolt.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Why pull it out for updates? It'll update to the latest software when put back in use no matter how long it sits idle.


My concern is/was that if I don't keep it somewhat current on calling in that its TSN won't be eligible when there's a sale for whatever the next generation of hardware Tivo puts out (should they do so). I have a Tivo 2 on the shelf that didn't get picked up for this sale because it hadn't called in in the last year.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

ah30k said:


> It actually can, as every power cycle you run a risk of it not powering up successfully.


True, but I'd hope that's a pretty minuscule chance.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

thought id share, this is kind of funny.
I was following this thread earlier this afternoon you guys alerted me to the Vox being out of stock which prompted me to open my browser tab I had open where I still had the 3 tb 6 tuner Vox in my shopping cart for $650 after ca tax . I was then able to check out Successfully like an hour or so after they ran out of stock. Kind of funny I thought I didn't think it would go through. I was hoping to be able to sell my upgraded 2TB vox 1st though. Now I've got too many Tivos. I used discover. Does anyone know does discover still offer price protection can this 3 tb vox be found elsewhere cheaper? I guess if I can't find a buyer for my 2TB Vox ill return my 3TB one within the 30 day return window


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

Tivo Bolt page indicates all models are sold out. 
Perhaps a new model is on the product horizon? 
Hence the inventory blow out? Who knows?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

avaddict said:


> Tivo Bolt page indicates all models are sold out.


Then I wonder how Tivo is going to send me replacement 500GB Bolt?


----------



## pad77 (May 25, 2002)

avaddict said:


> Tivo Bolt page indicates all models are sold out.
> Perhaps a new model is on the product horizon?
> Hence the inventory blow out? Who knows?


I read online that Tivo is exiting the "box making business". They arranged for another company to build
and sell the Tivo boxes from now on.

I think that Tivo is just clearing out their inventory of "boxes" and this new "un-named" company will start
suppling any future orders that come in.

TiVo Exiting the Box-Making Business.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

avaddict said:


> Tivo Bolt page indicates all models are sold out.
> Perhaps a new model is on the product horizon?
> Hence the inventory blow out? Who knows?


I was just thinking the other day that the Bolt was released about 3 years ago and TiVo comes out with a new series about every 3-4 years. It's certainly possible that new hardware is forthcoming.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Doesn't hurt. Some old TiVo's have had a few issues getting past the update phase when left offline long enough (of course those have been older S2/S3 with versions prior to Rovi metadata). And in case they do offer a Roamio "One in a lifetime" sale, he's all set.
> 
> Scott


It's a waste of time and effort and accomplishes next to nothing


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

avaddict said:


> Tivo Bolt page indicates all models are sold out.
> Perhaps a new model is on the product horizon?
> Hence the inventory blow out? Who knows?


The 500GB white Bolt is still in stock


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Resist said:


> Then I wonder how Tivo is going to send me replacement 500GB Bolt?


I'm sure they have separate stock for warranty replacements


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Resist said:


> Then I wonder how Tivo is going to send me replacement 500GB Bolt?


It's been a number of years since I had to return a DOA unit, but at that time, TiVo wanted to send a refurb unit. I had to fight to get a new one, and that was when Premieres were new to the market.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo reports earnings tomorrow, August 8th. This sale was to pump profits and sales before that report. Hope TiVo survives.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Sparky1234 said:


> TiVo reports earnings tomorrow, August 8th. This sale was to pump profits and sales before that report. Hope TiVo survives.


Companies are announcing earnings for the 2nd quarter that ended June 30th. These sales will not be reported until after the 3rd quarter ends on Sept 30th.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ah30k said:


> It actually can, as every power cycle you run a risk of it not powering up successfully.


I would have no concerns regarding the risks of power-cycling at TiVo once or twice a year.

Scott


----------



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to kill the power to my Premiere every night. It would be better if TiVos have a shutdown function.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> I would have no concerns regarding the risks of power-cycling at TiVo once or twice a year.
> 
> Scott


Neither would I. But to do so in case there's a software update would just be a waste of time. and I wouldn't bother to do it for the purpose of keeping it active with tivo so it could someday maybe qualify for a lifetime transfer offer such as we have here until sometime after the Bolts start getting features that the Roamios don't.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> Companies are announcing earnings for the 2nd quarter that ended June 30th. These sales will not be reported until after the 3rd quarter ends on Sept 30th.


not reported but referenced in the call....


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> not reported but referenced in the call....


There is no way in h$11 they will reference anything outside of the reporting period. It's just not done in earnings calls.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ah30k said:


> There is no way in h$11 they will reference anything outside of the reporting period. It's just not done in earnings calls.


not my experience


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

heyted said:


> I used to kill the power to my Premiere every night. It would be better if TiVos have a shutdown function.


Why?


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

DVR_Dave said:


> *Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. Your current box will be deactivated on September 7, 2018.


This promotion is one of the most mind-boggling forms of faux customer appreciation that I could imagine. The fact that Tivo would deny a loyal customer from participating -- a customer who may have had their lifetime membership box not call home during a particular time frame, but yet the box is currently in use -- is a callous way to treat a loyal customer with multiple purchases over 15 years.

Will my current lifetime membership be cut off in September as well?


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

avaddict said:


> This promotion is one of the most mind-boggling forms of faux customer appreciation that I could imagine. The fact that Tivo would deny a loyal customer from participating -- a customer who may have had their lifetime membership box not call home during a particular time frame, but yet the box is currently in use -- is a callous way to treat a loyal customer with multiple purchases over 15 years.
> 
> Will my current lifetime membership be cut off in September as well?


Your lifetime will not be cut off in September if you did not purchase a new Bolt under this promotion using the TSN of that old lifetime unit.

Have you TiVo call home once every 6 to 9 months or so and hope that this offer is repeated in the future (which it has been).


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

The white Bolts 500GBs are the last available and I just got one to take advantage of this deal. I asked and got a free Vox remote as well as special one-time consideration as well.

I actually called them last week and thankfully it was noted on my account. Their system was down and they couldn't take my order at the time and said they would call me back within the hour...but never did. I got busy and remembered this was the last day of the promotion, but got bummed that the Bolt Vox's were sold out. The lifetime deal is still too good to pass up, so I upgraded one of my two tuner Premieres.

We've been using Tivo of some sort since 1999/2000, and my wife is a die-hard fan. We've been looking to full cut most of our cable channels and just go with minimal basic (since that's how we get our internet), and use it more with our Netflix and Prime account.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Sooooo, My TiVoHD is eligible for the promotion but I am not likely to use it for the promo at this time. The capacitors need replacement and even when done, I'll need a second cablecard. Not prepared to do that yet. If you have any interest in using my TSN for the promo, PM and maybe we can strike a deal.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

avaddict said:


> This promotion is one of the most mind-boggling forms of faux customer appreciation that I could imagine. The fact that Tivo would deny a loyal customer from participating -- a customer who may have had their lifetime membership box not call home during a particular time frame, but yet the box is currently in use -- is a callous way to treat a loyal customer with multiple purchases over 15 years.
> 
> Will my current lifetime membership be cut off in September as well?


Drama much?

How can your box be currently in use yet not be dialing home? Why would your "lifetime membership" be cut off in Sept? No one ever mentioned anything like that (other than the old S1 topic).

It isn't callous at all. TiVo is trying to incentivize people with older active boxes to trade them in for newer ones. The deal isn't for anyone who has ever in the history of time ever owned a lifetime box.

Finally, what is the definition of a "loyal customer"?


----------



## ctall (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 2 tuner premiere that died several months ago. Was in service prior to that so should be good to use for the discount if someone wants to buy the TSN, I’m open to offers. I already have a bolt and don’t need any more upgrades.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

avaddict said:


> Will my current lifetime membership be cut off in September as well?


not unless you upgrade. I have a TivoHD that is still trucking along and has had 2 opportunities for this "deal" (this one and one previously). I did not bite on either one so my TivoHD will still be working after Sept 7th (unless it craps out..not because Tivo cut it off)

I thought of upgrading but I really don't need the bolt. I have a Roamio OTA that I added a cable card to with lifeline cable (locals, religious, shopping, etc). My TivoHD is set up to receive the 2 TV stations OTA I can get so I really wouldn't need 4 tuners for 2 channels  Its more used as a backup and to record CBS & FOX when I have more than 4 things on the Roamio going.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone (who has a current TiVo account) used a TSN given to them from someone else not on their account and successfully ordered?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

djones18 said:


> Has anyone (who has a current TiVo account) used a TSN given to them from someone else not on their account and successfully ordered?


Someone used a TSN from me and they reported success.


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

ctall said:


> I have a 2 tuner premiere that died several months ago. Was in service prior to that so should be good to use for the discount if someone wants to buy the TSN, I'm open to offers. I already have a bolt and don't need any more upgrades.


How to reach you?


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

ah30k said:


> Drama much?
> 
> How can your box be currently in use yet not be dialing home? ...
> 
> ...


Responding to your nice side:
After a residential move, could not find some special dongle that allowed calling home. It was a special chipset. It took me months to get that replaced only recently. Sequenced with leaving my home for 7 months to take care of single ailing parent. I just happen to be the only living blood relative. I was doing the right thing in a human way. This I know.

So, it seems my life events did not satisfy or coincided with Rovi's arbitrary rules. That's life.

Though, I wish Tivo would do the right thing in the way of treating all customers equally by not denying any customers with an arbitrary time frame. If they were being less arbitrary then I would not be disappointed (again) with the company's execution of a promotion.

I know I am not the only customer feeling left out due to a rule that seems very arbitrary.

The TSN I refer to is not that old and is well within the allowable models. It was sold as being associated to the lifetime of the product. But then I try to exercise it as being associated to the lifetime of a working product, only to be denied.

Tivo has not figured out how to treat ALL of their customers well.

Before a supervisor denied my purchase, I thought it was going to go through. They put me on hold several times. One phone rep even got to the point of reading the rights every purchaser waives. I was so close! Then they put me on hold again, only to deny me.

BTW, why does purchase require you to agree to terms that the purchaser can never file a lawsuit or be part off a class action suit against the company. Did Tivo have this policy previously? Do other companies make you agree to terms like not being able to join a class action by virtue of buying the company's product? Curious about that one...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

avaddict said:


> Will my current lifetime membership be cut off in September as well?


Membership? What membership? Tivo has never offered any kind of membership to anything.

And what makes you so special that the rules shouldn't apply to you?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

avaddict said:


> ...
> Tivo has not figured out how to treat ALL of their customers well.
> .
> .
> ...


You feel very strongly about the "arbitrary" nature of the deal as you used it in almost every sentence. Companies cannot treat every single one of their customers in a way to give every customer what they desire. It just isn't financially feasible. In this case, TiVo had a corporate dual desire to 1) retire functioning/active older units while 2) juicing sales of their current model.

While you are stuck on how arbitrary the 12-month dial in window is defined to prove that the units are active, they did have to choose something. I think a 12-month window is actually pretty generous. A unit that died 11.5 months ago could still be considered active to take advantage of this promo.

On your comment about arbitration clauses, yes, unfortunately that seems to be the prevailing trend among all companies.


----------



## SandiMacD (Apr 19, 2017)

ah30k said:


> Drama much?
> 
> 1. How can your box be currently in use yet not be dialing home?
> 2. Why would your "lifetime membership" be cut off in Sept?
> 3. Finally, what is the definition of a "loyal customer"?


1. Two other of my Tivos are in use because I use them to transfer programming from the Tivo Unit. Neither dial in.
2. According to the Summer Breeze offer displaying on the Tivo that calls in, the message displays saying my lifetime membership will be cut off Sep 7. (Altough my TIVO account page states my lifetime units have been converted to the "All in one plan"- whatever that means. I suspect it covers less then the original plan or why else change the name?)
3. TiVo should define a loyal customer!! We all like to be appreciated. I have purchased 6 Tivo units over the past 12 years. Three with Lifetime Warranties, 2 with month to month and one OTA. I have moved four times in the last 12 years and had various offers from satellite, cable, broadband, etc. I always went with a Tivo Unit including paying $10 a month to my current provider for a cable card!

Raising their cable card fee to $10 a month is another reason why only one TIVO calls in.

You are correct. Tivo may never define me as a "loyal customer" but I certainly do! Spending over $7,000 to date on their devices and services should count for something even if only one unit "calls in" at this time.

I do not want to replace my current Premiere 4 (the one that calls in) with a Bolt and none of my other 5 Tivos meet the criteria of "calling in. The two others that work depend on a phone line which I do not have. Two are broken, one is OTA only and one is month-to-month. The latter is in the closet as a back up in case my Lifetime (now All In One) Premiere 4 crashes.

I don't want to replace my premier 4 with a Bolt so I am turning down the offer. I am sure they will have an offer that meets my needs in a better way at some future date to retain me as a customer. If not, perhaps my "loyalty to Tivo" will be challenged.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

djones18 said:


> Has anyone (who has a current TiVo account) used a TSN given to them from someone else not on their account and successfully ordered?


In my case last year I bought a tivo on eBay for this purpose for $60. Then I asked seller to give me the TSN number instead of mailing me anything. At that point I think I had to call Tivo 1st to add the device to my account.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

SandiMacD said:


> 1. Two other of my Tivos are in use because I use them to transfer programming from the Tivo Unit. Neither dial in.


The units are connected to the network but don't do their periodic call home? Do you block them at the router level? Seems strange but OK. Even though you weren't the OP I replied to.



SandiMacD said:


> 2. According to the Summer Breeze offer displaying on the Tivo that calls in, the message displays saying my lifetime membership will be cut off Sep 7. (Altough my TIVO account page states my lifetime units have been converted to the "All in one plan"- whatever that means. I suspect it covers less then the original plan or why else change the name?)


They changed the name because too many idiot consumers thought that it referred to their human lifetime. Despite your pessimism, it is exactly the same. I don't see the message but can assure you that the only units that will lose service are ones where the TSN is used in this service transfer promo.



SandiMacD said:


> ... none of my other 5 Tivos meet the criteria of "calling in. The two others that work depend on a phone line which I do not have. Two are broken.


The two broken ones will never be eligible for transfer. They are dead and their lifetime service died with them. I still don't get the story about the two units that get served content from the main unit while not dialing in. Are you saying that they are on the network but blocked from dialing in? How does lack of CableCard factor into them not being able to dial in? I'm just really confused by what the layout is and that you have two working units that don't dial in. You say that they depend on a phone line, yet they can get content from the main unit?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

These deals have come up a few times in the last couple years. The rules and answers are always the same -- connect your stuff every 6 months or so. Hell, even once a year.

Do it, and wait for the next offer.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> These deals have come up a few times in the last couple years. The rules and answers are always the same -- connect your stuff every 6 months or so. Hell, even once a year.
> 
> Do it, and wait for the next offer.


That's what I did after missing the last offer for S2 and S3. They both sat for a long time, but I started having them connect about once a month and they both were eligible this time around.

TiVo was very clear about the one-year connection window in all their offers, so it should not be a surprise if people were following and waiting for a similar offer.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Doesn't hurt. Some old TiVo's have had a few issues getting past the update phase when left offline long enough (of course those have been older S2/S3 with versions prior to Rovi metadata). And in case they do offer a Roamio "One in a lifetime" sale, he's all set.
> 
> Scott


I haven't seen any issues. After using my S3 OLED for this offer, I pulled the 1 TB drive and replaced it with the original 250 GB drive. Even though it had been out since December 2007, it updated to the latest just fine. I also used an original Premiere drive to create a new drive after a failure, and the 2010 vintage software updated with no problems.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

.


djones18 said:


> Has anyone (who has a current TiVo account) used a TSN given to them from someone else not on their account and successfully ordered?


Yes. I sold one and have one away. Still have2 more to sell if interested


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

Interestingly, I did not receive the original email for this offer, but I received a reminder email yesterday with my TSN listed, which I had already used last Friday.


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

ah30k said:


> On your comment about arbitration clauses, yes, unfortunately that seems to be the prevailing trend among all companies.


 Thanks very much for your perspective on this. I had not recognized it before nor do I recall being read terms like this when ordering a product. Can you site a company or product where this is the case so that I can be more informed about this practice. It is interesting to me.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

avaddict said:


> Thanks very much for your perspective on this. I had not recognized it before nor do I recall being read terms like this when ordering a product. Can you *site *a company or product where this is the case so that I can be more informed about this practice. It is interesting to me.


First, and most importantly, it's "cite", not "site".

Second, any credit card you use and probably your bank account agreement have arbitration clauses. It's endemic in customer agreements these days.


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> First, and most importantly, it's "cite", not "site".
> 
> Second, any credit card you use and probably your bank account agreement have arbitration clauses. It's endemic in customer agreements these days.


First, my comment was about waving wons rites to joyne a class action soot.
That's what I found curious. Thank you for helping me make this clarification.
Secondly, If you are available I'd like to hire you as my go-to homonym expert.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

avaddict said:


> First, my comment was about waving wons rites to joyne a class action soot.
> That's what I found curious. Thank you for helping me make this clarification.
> Secondly, If you are available I'd like to hire you as my go-to homonym expert.


Technically, "cite" and "site" are homophones not homonyms, since they are spelled differently.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

avaddict said:


> First, my comment was about waving wons rites to joyne a class action soot.
> That's what I found curious. Thank you for helping me make this clarification.
> Secondly, If you are available I'd like to hire you as my go-to homonym expert.


Read your agreements for your credit cards, that's exactly what is specified. As to your other issue; sorry, I am retired and only perform this service for fun. Also, you seem to have left the apostrophe out of "won's".

Also, discussion of laws and lawmaking is a political issue, which is not allowed here.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

The page you have requested is unavailable!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

avaddict said:


> Thanks very much for your perspective on this. I had not recognized it before nor do I recall being read terms like this when ordering a product. Can you site a company or product where this is the case so that I can be more informed about this practice. It is interesting to me.


No, I don't have the energy to research this for you. If your goal was to just prove me wrong, I don't care.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

lafos said:


> That's what I did after missing the last offer for S2 and S3. They both sat for a long time, but I started having them connect about once a month and they both were eligible this time around.
> 
> TiVo was very clear about the one-year connection window in all their offers, so it should not be a surprise if people were following and waiting for a similar offer.


I had my tivoHD eligible this time around. But I worry this last round is the last (I don't really need the offer but alas) as I bought a renewed Bolt last summer because my TiVoHD was experiencing problems (capacitors and maybe also power supply probs too). So not sure if I will be able to get mine booted to call in.....we shall see.....


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

ah30k said:


> No, I don't have the energy to research this for you. If your goal was to just prove me wrong, I don't care.


Your defensive response is interesting. I am interested in learning not proving anybody wrong. That's not fun.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

I put a Bolt VOX (black) 500GB is my cart at the beginning of the offer. It went OOS late last week and yesterday only the Non-VOX (white) 500GB was available.

I don't "need" another TiVo but one of my qualifying units is dead and hasn't called home since Sept 2017 so this would most likely be the last chance to use that unit for an upgrade offer.

Anyway, I thought about calling and see if they would give me a VOX remote if I ordered the non-VOX unit. I didn't feel like calling, so I just ordered what was in my cart.

Other people had reported that they ordered units they had in their cart before they went OOS but their orders were cancelled.

Well, I ordered the "OOS" VOX 500GB that was in my cart last night just before midnight EDT. Rec'd a "Your TiVo Order Has Shipped" email at 12:30 EDT this afternoon.

Anybody else order an OOS unit they had in their cart?


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

The sale is still on if you still have any unused codes.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

avaddict said:


> Your defensive response is interesting. I am interested in learning not proving anybody wrong. That's not fun.


I think it was more of an "arbitration has become so common place in contracts that you should recognize it as being normal." Arbitration - Wikipedia
Pay close attention to the second paragraph.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Help an old member out: when asked to select your country hit the remote's Info button. I'm curious what software is being delivered these days. I see there's a post about running Guided Setup twice. That usually means an extra step to load Hydra.


 Guided ran 3 times. First time it said no info available for my zip, I entered another neighboring zip code. Ran again. First and second time my software was _*20.6.3.RC14-USC-11-849*_

Third try, running guided setup, I got Hydra *21.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849*

.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> I put a Bolt VOX (black) 500GB is my cart at the beginning of the offer. It went OOS late last week and yesterday only the Non-VOX (white) 500GB was available.
> 
> I don't "need" another TiVo but one of my qualifying units is dead and hasn't called home since Sept 2017 so this would most likely be the last chance to use that unit for an upgrade offer.
> 
> ...


yep I got a 3 tb vox on it's way to me due on Fri-
same situation. Had an open tab with Vox in shopping cart several hours after stock was showing sold out and was able to check out Successfully. 
I ended up with 2 vox's from this promo using just 1 TSN In 2 separate orders. I suspect since others were not able to do this, the reason it worked for me is because my 1st order I placed over the phone. I'll be able to retire a couple old Romeo's now. Hope I get a good price for them on craigslist. Originally I was gonna sell one of my 2 new vox's, but I think I'll just replace all my old Romeo's instead


----------



## remichel (Jul 31, 2003)

Quote from the TIVO earnings call yesterday. This is from the Q & A portion with analysts. It does look like a new TIVO will be launched. The box will be made by a third party company and TIVO is getting out of the hardware business.

*Rob Stone*

Okay. And one last question, and I'll jump back in the queue. I don't think you said anything about it in the prepared remarks this time, but we're expecting, or are we still expecting, a third-party CE hardware partner to launch boxes later this year on which you would provide the TiVo software? And how should we think about the opportunity to grow the base of TiVo direct subscribers that you mentioned is around 1 million subs now.

*Peter Halt*

Yes. In terms of hardware, we did complete the deal. We talked about that on the prior quarter call. So in the second half of the year, the guides that will be distributed to consumers will be boxes provided through the third-party provider. The only hardware revenue that we'll be recognizing will be the sales through TiVo.com. We think this does a couple of things for us: One, it takes us out of an area that's not a core competency working with an OEM on manufactured boxes, reduces some costs, and also, hopefully, we can take advantage of their acumen in selling through in retail and see a benefit in terms of the number of consumer households we have.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

I upgraded to the 1TB Bolt VOX. JoeKustra sent me to this site so I can learn more. 

There are many pluses to the new unit over the Premier unit; but the one thing I do not like is the handling of the new "grid" - very sloppy IMO compared to the old method.

The 4 tuners in the new unit are better than the 2 tuners in the old unit (OTA only); they pull in weaker signals better.

Twice the storage over the old unit.

Better picture.

Faster response.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

remichel said:


> Quote from the TIVO earnings call yesterday. This is from the Q & A portion with analysts. It does look like a new TIVO will be launched. ...


There isn't a single thing in that quote that indicates a new Bolt will be released. The new manufacturer is (at this point at least) only taking over production of the existing Bolt. That being said, I'm sure they are working on the follow-up design.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sale might still be on. Anyone have a spare TSN they would like to donate? Thanks


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

remichel said:


> *Peter Halt*
> 
> Yes. In terms of hardware, we did complete the deal. We talked about that on the prior quarter call. So *in the second half of the year, the guides that will be distributed to consumers will be boxes provided through the third-party provider. The only hardware revenue that we'll be recognizing will be the sales through TiVo.com.* We think this does a couple of things for us: One, it takes us out of an area that's not a core competency working with an OEM on manufactured boxes, reduces some costs, and also, hopefully, we can take advantage of their acumen in selling through in retail and see a benefit in terms of the number of consumer households we have.


Two questions strike me:
1. Which company will manufacture the boxes (and will they be an improvement)?
2. Will TiVo still be providing sweetheart deals when trading in old boxes?

(Since TiVo/Rovi is software, I suppose there is no chance of having a TiVo and Roku all-in-one-box. Or an AppleTV with a TiVo added on. That would ideal to me.)


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

drcharlie said:


> 1. Which company will manufacture the boxes (and will they be an improvement)?


My guess would be Arris, since they are the current OEM for *Mini* VOX boxes.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The one downside of getting a new TiVo: having to re-pair the cablecard. I’ve been waiting on hold to talk to the Spectrum cablecard desk for a while now. They must be unusually busy.

BTW: the number that is supposed to go directly to the Spectrum CableCard desk doesn’t at the moment. You have to ask the person you get connected with to transfer you. Adds a few additional minutes of hold time.


----------



## JoeNJ (Aug 10, 2018)

jlin said:


> The sale is still on if you still have any unused codes.


How did you get on on Wednesday?

I had called first thing Wednesday morning and was told there was no way to get the offer... (I had it my list to order Tuesday night, but overlooked it.)

Would be anxious to take order a Bolt!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

JoeNJ said:


> How did you get on on Wednesday?
> 
> I had called first thing Wednesday morning and was told there was no way to get the offer...


Order online, enter qualifying TSN for Promo Code.


----------



## JoeNJ (Aug 10, 2018)

The email link comes back with "The page you have requested is unavailable!"

Is there another link?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

JoeNJ said:


> The email link comes back with "The page you have requested is unavailable!"
> 
> Is there another link?


Use the TiVo store link ... Buy Now

Promo Code is inputted on the Cart page.


----------



## JoeNJ (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks, DVR_Dave! I thought I was going to have to wait for the next promotion, but order is confirmed!


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

I just ordered another last night My series 2 lifetimes only good for 1 tuner now that spectrum went full digital a month ago....so I figured what the heck, why not!


----------



## filburtaj (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't believe I just ran across this thread now - hopefully, the promo will be open for another couple days! I bought a 4K tv yesterday and family member pressure may force me back from OTA to a cable subscription. This seems like the perfect opportunity to upgrade my Roamio OTA to a Bolt. Now I just need to dig my TivoHD out of the basement and hook it up so that it can connect to the Tivo service and qualify me for the deal. I just hope it still works (it's been in the basement for two years)!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

filburtaj said:


> I can't believe I just ran across this thread now - hopefully, the promo will be open for another couple days! I bought a 4K tv yesterday and family member pressure may force me back from OTA to a cable subscription. This seems like the perfect opportunity to upgrade my Roamio OTA to a Bolt. Now I just need to dig my TivoHD out of the basement and hook it up so that it can connect to the Tivo service and qualify me for the deal. I just hope it still works (it's been in the basement for two years)!


Sorry, your TivoHD need to connect by last month to qualify.

*Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVoHDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. Your current box will be deactivated on September 7, 2018.


----------



## filburtaj (Mar 12, 2009)

cwoody222 said:


> Sorry, your TivoHD need to connect by last month to qualify.
> 
> *Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVoHDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 25, 2017 and July 25, 2018. Your current box will be deactivated on September 7, 2018.


Darn that stings!!! I may still try anyway - it can't hurt. Otherwise, I have a new doorstop and missed an opportunity to save *$450*!!!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Do it anyway, and again at the end of the year, so you'll qualify for the next promotion.


----------



## filburtaj (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought the footnote said the box will be deactivated on September 7th? From that note, I got the impression that this is the "last chance" for older Tivos to transfer a lifetime subscription before they shut down the service for older devices and deactivate them. Like I said, I'll try anyway and hopefully there will be another promo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

filburtaj said:


> I thought the footnote said the box will be deactivated on September 7th? From that note, I got the impression that this is the "last chance" for older Tivos to transfer a lifetime subscription before they shut down the service for older devices and deactivate them. Like I said, I'll try anyway and hopefully there will be another promo.


TiVo sent out a quick update to those terms as they are easily misinterpreted. Only older boxes whose TSNs are used to take advantage of the promotion would be deactivated; there is not going to be a wholesale shutdown of older boxes on September 7th.

p.s. And, yeah, no harm in trying.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

filburtaj said:


> I can't believe I just ran across this thread now - hopefully, the promo will be open for another couple days! I bought a 4K tv yesterday and family member pressure may force me back from OTA to a cable subscription. This seems like the perfect opportunity to upgrade my Roamio OTA to a Bolt. Now I just need to dig my TivoHD out of the basement and hook it up so that it can connect to the Tivo service and qualify me for the deal. I just hope it still works (it's been in the basement for two years)!


While you wait for the next deal - it is pretty easy/cheap to add a CableCard bracket to your Roamio OTA if you are going back to cable. Dust off that HD and use it to record OTA shows.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> there is not going to be a wholesale shutdown of older boxes on September 7th


They need to be more careful how they word things. I bet their support line was hammered with upset customers who thought exactly that.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

filburtaj said:


> I thought the footnote said the box will be deactivated on September 7th? From that note, I got the impression that this is the "last chance" for older Tivos to transfer a lifetime subscription before they shut down the service for older devices and deactivate them. Like I said, I'll try anyway and hopefully there will be another promo.


If you were able to partake in the promo, and have your Lifetime transferred to a new Bolt, then your OLD TiVo will be deactivated on 9/7. If you WEREN'T able to partake in the recent promo, your TiVo will continue to operate as normal, except for the ability to dial home to the Mothership (in case anyone is still receiving their updates this way...). All dial in numbers will cease to function on September 30th. You'll need to use a wireless adapter, or ethernet to receive TiVo programming updates after that date.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

My Roamio mindset fooled me to purchase the 1TB Bolt VOX thinking that it would have 6-cable tuners when I would need to spend $499 on the 3TB model. 

Had I know, I would have purchased the 500GB model since I was going to upgrade the hard drive anyway.

Anyone know who Tivo would deal with my request for exchange to the 500gb model?


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

jlin said:


> My Roamio mindset fooled me to purchase the 1TB Bolt VOX thinking that it would have 6-cable tuners when I would need to spend $499 on the 3TB model.


Considering how poorly the web site communicates the Bolt's specifications, I can see how easily the tuner information was missed. From what I can tell, the only place that a literal expression of the tuners in each model is this barely visible grey font in this graphic.

I wonder how Tivo hardware will be sold in the future.

And, will there be one more hardware purge? 
Or will Rovi send the rest to a landfill?


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

The retention dept approved the returning of the 1TB Tivo Bolt and charged my credit card for the 500GB model (plus the $99 Lifetime as 'one-time-only' courtesy)


----------



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anybody returned or is anybody planning on returning a Tivo Bolt purchased via the Summer Breeze offer?

My understanding is that when requesting an RMA, the purchaser tells the TiVo rep the TSN of the old TiVo device that was used to obtain the $99 Lifetime Service transfer. As such, can the purchaser then be pretty confident that come 7 Sep, that old TiVo device will run no risk of being deactivated?


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

i don't plan to return (even bought the warranty).. and hope it all works out as I just dropped my TiVo-HDs off for recycling.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Is the deal really over? I ask because I’m selling a TiVo on eBay and a buyer emailed asking for the TSN to confirm its status. I hate to be a pain but I’m reluctant to provide that if the deal is still going. 
For that matter, can you actually find out the account status of somebody’s TiVo with just their TSN? Smells phishy.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I wouldn't give the TSN until the deal was closed. If there was any problem with your transaction the buyer can always use the eBay fraud mechanism to reverse the transaction.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

pmiranda said:


> Is the deal really over? I ask because I'm selling a TiVo on eBay and a buyer emailed asking for the TSN to confirm its status. I hate to be a pain but I'm reluctant to provide that if the deal is still going.
> For that matter, can you actually find out the account status of somebody's TiVo with just their TSN? Smells phishy.


Never give out your TSN.

Tivo needs to confirm these deals are on the same account, to much fraud possible.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TiVo has never required that a Lifetime TiVo actually have its account information be updated when it is sold on the secondary market. To begin requiring an account transfer at this point might cause more issues than it solves.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Price Protection Alert ...

500GB Bolt VOX is $159.99 @ BestBuy.com
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-500gb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6130011.p?skuId=6130011

1TB Bolt VOX is $249.99 @ BestBuy.com
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-1tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6115412.p?skuId=6115412

Amazon has now matched Best Buy.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I used both discover and Amex on my bolts. Do they have price protection anyone know?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

leiff said:


> I think I used both discover and Amex on my bolts. Do they have price protection anyone know?


Discover does; not sure about Amex.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

leiff said:


> I think I used both discover and Amex on my bolts. Do they have price protection anyone know?


It doesn't look like my AmEx Blue offers price protection. I don't know about AmEx's other products.


----------



## majinbuu147 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a life time TiVo HD series 3. I'm trying to figure out why I didn't get an email about this promo? anybody else not get one but was able to get the deal by contacting TiVo?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think my Bolt is going back. This thing is so noisy compared to my other units. I can hear it in the next room sometimes. I can't tell if it is the drive or the fan or the combination of both.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I think my Bolt is going back. This thing is so noisy compared to my other units. I can hear it in the next room sometimes. I can't tell if it is the drive or the fan or the combination of both.


All three of my bolts were loud. I solved it by disabling the fans on two of them and going for Passive cooling solutions. With one I nailed to the wall above my doorframe with lid removed it runs cool and dead quiet. the other I drilled about a hundred holes into the top of the lid and run the hard-drive compartment slightly ajar to let heat Escape. It also runs quiet with fan disabled


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

majinbuu147 said:


> I have a life time TiVo HD series 3. I'm trying to figure out why I didn't get an email about this promo? anybody else not get one but was able to get the deal by contacting TiVo?


Is it in recent active use (has it connected within the past year)?

I don't know but they might have moved on to Premieres for the offers. I don't think you can activate a Series 3 any more.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

majinbuu147 said:


> I have a life time TiVo HD series 3. I'm trying to figure out why I didn't get an email about this promo? anybody else not get one but was able to get the deal by contacting TiVo?


Have you opted in to receive emails for special offers?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I would try ordering it online and then at checkout use your TSN in the link marked *Have a promo code?
*
If it works the checkout amount be $450 less.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

rdrrepair said:


> I would try ordering it online and then at checkout use your TSN in the link marked *Have a promo code?
> *
> If it works the checkout amount be $450 less.


It appears that the Summer Breeze offer finally died. I checked a TSN that worked earlier last week, but it no longer worked on Friday.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I think my Bolt is going back. This thing is so noisy compared to my other units. I can hear it in the next room sometimes. I can't tell if it is the drive or the fan or the combination of both.


My Bolt+ is very quiet. Wonder if TiVo changed fans or hard drives?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> Is it in recent active use (has it connected within the past year)?
> 
> I don't know but they might have moved on to Premieres for the offers. I don't think you can activate a Series 3 any more.


This offer was for series 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I think my Bolt is going back. This thing is so noisy compared to my other units. I can hear it in the next room sometimes. I can't tell if it is the drive or the fan or the combination of both.


I'd call TiVo. I bought 2 500GB Bolts during the offer, and they are both quiet.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I bought 2 Vox units from this summer Breeze sale. both are loud to me.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They are shipping me a replacement. I have two bolts which are nearly silent, but this one buzzes and is annoying. It sounds like a fan with a bad bearing almost like it can't maintain speed. It could be the drive too though or a combination.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> They are shipping me a replacement. I have two bolts which are nearly silent, but this one buzzes and is annoying. It sounds like a fan with a bad bearing almost like it can't maintain speed. It could be the drive too though or a combination.


It's neither actually. The buzzing comes from the motherboard, but only when a fan (any fan) is plugged in.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

While this may be true, watched the youtube videos already, I can hear the hard drive spinning also.


----------



## majinbuu147 (Nov 22, 2005)

rdrrepair said:


> I would try ordering it online and then at checkout use your TSN in the link marked *Have a promo code?
> *
> If it works the checkout amount be $450 less.


​


snerd said:


> Have you opted in to receive emails for special offers?
> ​


I tried that no luck though. I tried online chat twice with different agents. I called in like 3 times speaking with a different person each time and still couldn't convince any of them to let me get the deal unfortunately.

snerd I am opted in and it even connected earlier this year when I hooked up for a guest to use for a week. So I am unsure why I didn't get it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

majinbuu147 said:


> I tried that no luck though. I tried online chat twice with different agents. I called in like 3 times speaking with a different person each time and still couldn't convince any of them to let me get the deal unfortunately.
> 
> snerd I am opted in and it even connected earlier this year when I hooked up for a guest to use for a week. So I am unsure why I didn't get it.


I never get the TiVo emails or notices either. I rely on this forum for that info.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, I was just lucky to stumble across this thread while the offer was still going. At one point I was a beta tester and got tons of email but it all stopped at some point.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think I might just be cursed and give up on a new TiVo. Box came in and I hooked it up. Noisy but no where near as noisy. More importantly though after several hours I can't get the CableCARD to pair.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> More importantly though after several hours I can't get the CableCARD to pair.


Has it been un-paired from the previous tivo?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Has it been un-paired from the previous tivo?


It was a brand new card. I finally got it today on chat support. The card wouldn't take activation at first and then it finally did an hour later. Then it wouldn't pair so we repeated everything. This still didn't work so they sent a reboot command and finally that worked. Total time spent 6 hours.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

majinbuu147 said:


> I tried that no luck though. I tried online chat twice with different agents. I called in like 3 times speaking with a different person each time and still couldn't convince any of them to let me get the deal unfortunately.
> 
> snerd I am opted in and it even connected earlier this year when I hooked up for a guest to use for a week. So I am unsure why I didn't get it.


Last year they had Roamio OTAs for $199 on cyber Monday and you didn't even have to trade in a lifetime subscription. I would think there would be some sort of similar deep discount this year also.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

I just received an email saying the deactivation will be postponed a day until tomorrow for my TiVo. But I did not utilize this promotion. Did I get this email in error then? Any way to see if my subscription will be deactivated?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

cpm0813 said:


> I just received an email saying the deactivation will be postponed a day until tomorrow for my TiVo. But I did not utilize this promotion. Did I get this email in error then? Any way to see if my subscription will be deactivated?


I just did too. I never took advantage of the offer either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## John Thornberry (Sep 8, 2018)

cpm0813 said:


> I just received an email saying the deactivation will be postponed a day until tomorrow for my TiVo. But I did not utilize this promotion. Did I get this email in error then? Any way to see if my subscription will be deactivated?


I just got that, too--I never signed up for the promo. I think I'd know if I had a new TiVo box on the way.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

same here. Just got the email. I never took advantage of the offer.

They better not nuke my Tivo HD


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hello, TiVo_Ted????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileHead (Feb 10, 2002)

Same here. Huge marketing failure by TiVo to scare the crap out of people. I sure hope it's just an emailing failure vs an actual failure that's going to hit us all tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

ChileHead said:


> Same here. Huge marketing failure by TiVo to scare the crap out of people.


yeah no sh*t. The dial up email is like "eh whatever" but one saying "yeah we're shutting off your old Tivo even though you didnt take advantage of our upgrade offer" is like "Elizabeth....I'm coming to join ya honey!!" (to quote Fred G. Sanford...and the G stands for god dammit dont turn off my Tivo)



> I sure hope it's just an emailing failure vs an actual failure that's going to hit us all tomorrow.


It better be a email failure


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Imagine if they did deactivate? And if you can’t reactivate an older machine.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

Same here. I never took advantage of the offer but got the email today that my receiver will be deactivated tomorrow.
I want to keep my Premier 4 thank you very much.
So does everyone think this is just a bunch of crap?


----------



## CoolB (Nov 5, 2015)

I got the same email and didn't take advantage of the offer either. I was worried at first I'd done something by accident and forgotten about it, but after reading comments I know I didn't.

I logged into my account at Tivo to see about contacting them, but of course the email came after their live chat and phone hours. But, I also looked at my account info for my Tivo and it still lists lifetime subscription and N/A for Plan End Date. So that is hopefully a good sign.

Could someone log into their account who did take advantage of the deal and check to see if there is an end date listed (presumably for tomorrow) to double-check?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm sure it's a coincidental quirk, but here's a screenshot of my Bolt and HD. Bolt on top with all in and an option to cancel service (not that you would). On the bottom is my TiVoHD which still has lifetime but has been in box for almost a year (due to need work). There's no option to cancel service (again, not that would). Is his just how things would be listed?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

jlb said:


> I'm sure it's a coincidental quirk, but here's a screenshot of my Bolt and HD. Bolt on top with all in and an option to cancel service (not that you would). On the bottom is my TiVoHD which still has lifetime but has been in box for almost a year (due to need work). There's no option to cancel service (again, not that would). Is his just how things would be listed?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup. Mine shows Roamio OTA with all in and an option to cancel (dont understand that) and my TivoHD that I've had for almost 10 years now


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Is it possible they made a (bad) decision to just kill off the old boxes? I mean, as sucky as that would be, do the terms of service allow them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

I expect the email was accidentally sent to account holders of qualifying older boxes that did not redeem the offer. If TiVo nukes boxes for which the offer was not redeemed, that will be an all-time fiasco. I highly doubt that will happen, though.


----------



## juddev (Feb 23, 2003)

I just got this too. I have two series 3 thermometer models running.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I’m TRYING to open a case but the website is CRAWLING now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

Same here never bought a new box. although I haven’t looked at my device listings for awhile and saw this on a premiere I have. I hardly use it other than to store old programs and it’s only on an indoor cheap OTA antenna.

Premiere XL
TSN
TiVo Premiere XL 
expired: 09/20/2013 
Act date 09/21/2010 

TiVo Lifetime Service
Plan 3nd date N/A 

This DVR already has All-in plan service (previously known as Product Lifetime service). No other plans are available.

Why does it say this box is expired when it has lifetime? And has been connected to the network all this time? It still gets guide updates and records. 

There is another box tivo HD, that says it’s expired, but that one has been sitting in a closet for many years. Does that mean it can never be used again? My nephew has an old HD XL of mine and if it ever died, I’d like to think he could use this to replace it?


----------



## Joe Oldendick (Jun 28, 2017)

Yea this email was total BS....scared me as well. I just had my paypal account hacked a few days ago and then got this email.

Dear Customer , Thank you for participating in our "Summer Breeze" promotion to replace a Product Lifetime service plan with an All-In service plan on a recently purchased TiVo device! To qualify for this offer, you selected the TSN promo code, which indicated, which current TiVo DVR you wanted to deactivate and use for the All-In service plan replacement service for your new device. This older TiVo device was scheduled to be deactivated today, September 7, 2018. Unfortunately, we have encountered some delays, and so, your deactivation date has been rescheduled for tomorrow, September 8, 2018. We apologize for the inconvenience. You are welcome to take this additional time to transfer any shows that you love. If you have any questions, please let us know. Thank you for being a loyal TiVo customer. Have a great day! Sincerely, TiVo Team

believe me they are going to get an earfull


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok so I’m on the support page and trying to submit but it doesn’t look like it does anything after spinning dots for a few. Will the support page not work with iOS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

I am guessing everyone who has an older unit with lifetime got this, when it should have only gone to those who have an older unit and took advantage of the offer.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I also got the email and didn't participate. Why would they schedule something like this for a Saturday and why wouldn't they list the TSN that is being disconnected? Also why Dear Customer and not my actual name.

Hopefully they just don't nuke hundreds or thousands of boxes on a weekend.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, I’m guessing the page won’t work on iOS. Sooooo I’ll have to add a ticket in the morning. I hope our boxes are a ok in the am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Whoever is in charge of customer communications at TiVo has been doing a horrible job lately. Several poorly-worded, misleading, and/or outright false announcements in a row, and they keep getting worse. Are the inmates running the asylum now?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

What really silly, (Besides the main silliness), is that there was no need for this email at all.

_Urgent News - Oops, we're accidentally giving you an extra day before we shut off your old box._

Is there any legitimate circumstance where anyone would actually care? Why did this email even exist?


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

I just received the email this evening about deactivating all five of my TiVo boxes in a massive TiVomageddon tomorrow.

I have five of them, all with lifetime service. Three are Series 4 Premier XL. They're online and operating with cable cards. Number four is a HD XL and number five is a Series3 HD. Those two are offline in mothballs without cable cards. Even though they're dormant, but they've never been canceled and I've no intention of ever canceling them. They were replaced with a pair of Premier XL boxes two years ago when TiVo shut down some of the Series 3 box functionality (already had one Premier XL). IIRC it was the search feature or something related to it. The Series3 HD would only be functional for OTA use now.

I received a "Summer Breeze" promotion email for BOLT upgrade but didn't use it as I'm plenty happy with my three Premier XL boxes. This email took me by complete surprise. I'm calling TiVo customer service tomorrow to ask them why they're deactivating all my Tivos, none of which should be deactivated!

John


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Got the same email, have an older premier, a P4XL, a roamio and a bolt, all with lifetime. Odd thing is, at the moment, I can't get the tivo app to let me login to the P4XL and BOLT that are on the same account.


----------



## Steve Tack (Dec 12, 2017)

Whew, glad to see I'm not alone. What a strange, strange e-mail.

I can only assume they are deactivating an old HD XL that died about 10 months ago. I replaced it with an OTA Roamio that came with lifetime service, which I assume is safe from whatever Thanos-level event this is. Yeah, if I never got the e-mail, I would never know the difference I assume, but now I'm kind of weirded out.


----------



## CoolB (Nov 5, 2015)

Just saw someone post over in a Tivo thread on Reddit that they got an e-mail response from Tivo Support stating...

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

We advise you to disregard the email that was sent, since you didn't participate in our "Summer Breeze" promotion. Rest assured that the service on your TiVo device will continue. We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you."

So, looks like this was indeed a snafu, and that things should carry on as normal tomorrow.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Marketing fiasco or out of business?

All my TiVos - Bolt, Roamio, Premiere, minis show "cancel service." Hope TiVo corrects the error soon!


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Marketing fiasco or out of business?
> 
> All my TiVos - Bolt, Roamio, Premiere, minis show "cancel service." Hope TiVo corrects the error soon!


That is a button you can press to cancel service (whatever that means for lifetime), not a status message that says that the service is cancelled.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yes, I got this email as well. Tried to log in and was asked to change my password. Except that when I do so, the site keeps rejecting my temporary password. Go figure.

No, I did not use this promo either.

And yes, there will be a whole big crapshow if they deactivated everyone's TiVo regardless... most likely big enough that they'd either be forced to reactivate TiVos they could not reactivate, or have to give everyone new units to replace their dead ones.

(And I like my S3... I love the display on the front).


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

jalind said:


> I'm calling TiVo customer service tomorrow to ask them why they're deactivating all my Tivos, none of which should be deactivated!
> 
> John


Well, it's "tomorrow" already. Are your TiVos still operating as normal? If so, then I wouldn't bother calling. The smarter amongst us have figured out that the sky isn't falling, and emails were sent out in error, so I wouldn't waste your time on hold. However, it IS a Saturday, and if you haven't anything else to do...


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

I participated and did not get an email.



philt56 said:


> Same here never bought a new box. although I haven't looked at my device listings for awhile and saw this on a premiere I have. I hardly use it other than to store old programs and it's only on an indoor cheap OTA antenna.
> 
> Premiere XL
> TSN
> ...


I'm guessing that like mine that has expired next to it, the extended warranty has expired.


----------



## marlond (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm away from home in the middle of a camping trip right now. I check my mail when I get this message. I figure I'll sort it out when I get home. I'll get online... and start shopping for an Apple TV.


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

mahermusic said:


> Well, it's "tomorrow" already. Are your TiVos still operating as normal? If so, then I wouldn't bother calling. The smarter amongst us have figured out that the sky isn't falling, and emails were sent out in error, so I wouldn't waste your time on hold. However, it IS a Saturday, and if you haven't anything else to do...


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes indeed its Saturday and yes my tivo is still working even though I dident take the promotion.
As you said I'm not calling if box st li ll works.
Premier 4 with lifetime


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

Lurker1 said:


> Whoever is in charge of customer communications at TiVo has been doing a horrible job lately. Several poorly-worded, misleading, and/or outright false announcements in a row, and they keep getting worse. Are the inmates running the asylum now?


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

Or perhaps they are doing a great job at communicating. Don't forget they are losing money on all use lifetime service people so maybe email was intentional knowing at least some people will buy new?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Worf said:


> (And I like my S3... I love the display on the front).


I wish I would have kept my S3 when I had it years ago. Sold it (needed the money...it had lifetime on it) and wish I still had it.


----------



## toy4x4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got the email this morning. IMO, they are trying to get people to think they have to transfer and buy a new one. Don't care.. And mess with my Tivo/Lifetime, I'll go with a different product.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Is anyone else having a hard time logging into mobile apps? I can’t login to any account on any device.


----------



## Nick25 (Nov 22, 2016)

This is a known email send error. If you did not purchase anything from the sale, your unit will continue to work as it has been.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CharlesH said:


> That is a button you can press to cancel service (whatever that means for lifetime), not a status message that says that the service is cancelled.


It used to say Lifetime Service. There is no button to select....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> It used to say Lifetime Service. There is no button to select....


Seems they have added a link to cancel service. It invokes a pop-up with "are your sure?" That's new.


----------



## cpm0813 (Dec 3, 2016)

Got an "oops" email from TiVo about yesterday's email:

Dear Valued Customer,
Oops!
We're sorry. We recently sent out a deactivation email to everyone in our "Summer Breeze" promotion, and noticed you were included in that email by mistake. If you did not purchase a TiVo BOLT with this offer, we want to reassure you that your box(es) will not be deactivated.
We apologize for any confusion or inconvenience that our previous email may have caused.
Thank you for your patience. Thank you for continuing to be a loyal TiVo customer.
Sincerely,
TiVo Team


----------



## Al H (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks
Got same email
Nice to have the confirmation.


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone who took advantage of the Summer Breeze transfer offer had their old TiVo actually deactivated yet???

I did transfer the service to a new bolt.
I did not get the original email about deactivation.
But today did get the second "OOPS" email.
So now what? Guess wait and see!


----------



## Steve Tack (Dec 12, 2017)

Al H said:


> Thanks
> Got same email
> Nice to have the confirmation.


Got it too. Yeah, at least they did follow up.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah saw the email too.


----------



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

I got the oops mail today but no other mails ever. very confusing.... I've had Premier for 5 years. no changes. no upgrades. nadda. I think vaguely I saw a promotion message on my box awhile ago. Ignored it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

hershey4 said:


> I got the oops mail today but no other mails ever. very confusing.... I've had Premier for 5 years. no changes. no upgrades. nadda. I think vaguely I saw a promotion message on my box awhile ago. Ignored it.


Oops emails for everyone!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time logging into mobile apps? I can't login to any account on any device.


No issue here with Android mobile app. Can you log into online.tivo.com and your account at TiVo.com?

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

toy4x4 said:


> Just got the email this morning. IMO, they are trying to get people to think they have to transfer and buy a new one. Don't care.. And mess with my Tivo/Lifetime, I'll go with a different product.


Very unlikely.

Scott


----------



## jalind (Feb 27, 2005)

Also got the "_Oopsie!_" email Sunday. Power was out most of the day.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jalind said:


> Also got the "_Oopsie!_" email Sunday. Power was out most of the day.


And still no explanation from TiVo. What moron heads their marketing department?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

The S3 I used for the promo was correctly deactivated today.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

The [dead] S2-DT that I used for the promo was deactivated today.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

The Premiere I used for the promo was deactivated today also.


----------



## bradxmc (Oct 27, 2015)

My very first Tivo, an S2, that I used for the promotion, was deactivated today...a little sad. It has been running for 14 years, except for a hiatus during one of the first lifetime transfer promotions. I upgraded it with a 200GB 7200rpm Seagate drive. I am surprised it lasted so long.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradxmc said:


> My very first Tivo, an S2, that I used for the promotion, was deactivated today...a little sad. It has been running for 14 years, except for a hiatus during one of the first lifetime transfer promotions. I upgraded it with a 200GB 7200rpm Seagate drive. I am surprised it lasted so long.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

My Series 2 also finally received its deactivation last night, after plugging it in and letting it run. 

I removed the hard drive, fan, rubber feet on the bottom, and the power supply. The rest will get recycled. 

Maybe next year my Series 3 HD will be on the chopping block!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The rubber feet on my old S2s turned to glue years ago.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

drcharlie said:


> My email confirmation has separate line items for the Vox ($199.99) and the service. I was assuming Citi will take that as a receipt. I have no other receipt, just a list in the box without price.


FYI for anyone looking to do a price match/rewind, the 60 day window is closing. I just filed for Citi Price Rewind today; I bought the boxes on July 28th and today is the last day to file with them.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Chase Price Protection is 90 days but claim must be initiated within 21 days of the lower-priced advertisement.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Bummer...always miss these deals. Tivo only sends me random deal emails, but never the Lifetime ones. Have a S2 Humax w/lifetime quietly waiting for the opportunity.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

miketx said:


> Bummer...always miss these deals. Tivo only sends me random deal emails, but never the Lifetime ones. Have a S2 Humax w/lifetime quietly waiting for the opportunity.


Is it making regular connections to the mother ship?

If it hasn't connected in a year TiVo considers it out of service and you won't get these offers, which are targeted. Fire it up a couple of times a year and let it get programming updates, etc. so TiVo knows you're still nominally using it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Hoping for Black Friday deals again this year. Any early rumors yet?


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Is it making regular connections to the mother ship?
> 
> If it hasn't connected in a year TiVo considers it out of service and you won't get these offers, which are targeted. Fire it up a couple of times a year and let it get programming updates, etc. so TiVo knows you're still nominally using it.


I got it connected back up right after I posted. Hopefully I'll get some kind of deal. I'd buy a Bolt right now if they had the deal again. And per your earlier post....my S2 Humax feet had crumbled to glue also, I just didn't realize it until I pulled it off the shelf I had it stored on in my closet. Ha.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

miketx said:


> my S2 Humax feet had crumbled to glue also, I just didn't realize it until I pulled it off the shelf I had it stored on in my closet. Ha.


Makes a mess, doesn't it?


----------

